# Marimo Moss Ball Care



## Kytkattin

I know that there was a topic on this subject recently, but now I have more questions.

1st, and most important: Will my new super expensive Marimo survive in a heated/planted tank? After doing more research i learned that they prefer cool temps and indirect light. My planted tank is heated to 80, and has quite a bit of light. I originally got it to help control algae, but now I am thinking that my conditions won't let it live...

2nd, if it won't survive in that, will it do okay in a 2 gallon heated bowl (pretty much no light) with a female betta? It would be at least a month before that would be possible (I have to move first and figure out how many tanks I can have), so I could put it in a unheated jar until then. 

Or should I just wait and see what it does? Watching it for signs of not doing well and removing it if it seems to be sick?


----------



## caroro

I'm also interested in the answers for these questions. I just got one the other day :O


----------



## LittleBettas

I have my moss balls in a 2 gallon bowl along with a female betta and two ghost shrimps, they've been doin great in there, I keep all my tanks at 78 and in the kitchen (no widows, no direct sunlight only light is what weak stuff shines from the living room window andthe light bulb)
You can place your moss ball in the tank, but if it starts looking pale or a bt shredded remove it and place it in a jar with some rocks (this is actually how they are kept in Japan where they are treated like pets)
hope that helps!


----------



## bahamut285

This is how I care for my moss balls, James and Alfred:

1. They can survive in warmer tanks, but prefer cooler water, but in the long run they don't care
2. Give them a "bath" in tank water when you do your water changes, squeeze them while they are above water, then dunk them under and squeeze again to make sure they retain enough water to sink.
3. Roll/rotate them sometimes so the underside doesn't go brown.

I don't recommend DIRECT sunlight, but they do need sun to live, so don't hide them in a dark closet or something.

If they look a little unrounded, feel free to squish and mold them (in old tank water) gently. James came to me in a very tattered shape, but he's almost round again


----------



## Sakura8

Bahamut, how do they do in salt? Are they the same as live plants in that regard? I just got Floofi today, so she's in QT with old tank water. How long do I leave her in there? Gagh, I can't believe my moss ball cost more than three of my bettas combined.


----------



## Kytkattin

I feel your pain Sakura! That is actually why I bought the biggest, lumpiest one I could find. I think I could split it and have 2 nice sized moss balls! It looks like it is having a little baby off of one side.

As a side note, I have decided to name my Marimo ball Meatwad (from Aqua Teen Hunger Force!). Not sure what I will name the 'baby' when I pull it off.


----------



## Sakura8

Meatwad, haha, yeah I can totally see a moss ball being named that. Gotta squish it around so it looks like it's kind of grumpy too. Haha, now I'm beginning to feel like I should get Floofi her own tank. Wonder if it's considered inhumane to house a large moss ball in one of those 1/2 gallon betta cubes . . .


----------



## bahamut285

@Sakura: IME, they did just fine with salt, because you can just pump the water in and out of them by squeezing. At least that's what I do. I always put a "Resident Mossball" in my QT tank so it won't be bare/empty/sadface for the fish in there.

Obviously don't dunk them in a salt bath though, I'm not sure how well that will turn out XDD


----------



## Sakura8

Great, thanks Bahamut. I was just wondering if I would have to remove Floofi now for any AQ/Epsom salt treatments. Haha, I'm beginning to think having a moss ball will be ALMOST as much fun as a betta. After all, I can't squeeze a betta but I can squish my moss ball. Hehe.


----------



## bahamut285

To be fair though, I've only put Alfred in a QT with salt twice...so...XD

EDIT: I also think it was half-dose per usual of salt


----------



## Sakura8

So I may want to play it safe with Floofi and put her somewhere salt free. I think I can do that. I'll always keep a spare Gladware just for her. Thanks.


----------



## Kytkattin

Thank you for asking about the salt Sakura! Though I didn't really think too much about it because my whole tank is planted, and I already have to avoid anything more than small doses of salt. :/ If I end up having to take it out of the planted tank though, it is good to know as I tend to put salt in my bowls...


----------



## Sakura8

You're welcome, Kytkattin. I only have a few plants in my tank, can't keep 'em alive so that's why I got a moss ball. I thought, "It's a shapeless blob of green, surely I can't kill this thing." I hope I'm right, I'm getting absurdly attached to Floofi now.


----------



## dramaqueen

I might consider getting one.


----------



## Sakura8

They're fun. Way more fun than you'd think a shapeless blob of green would be.


----------



## ds2009

From what ive seen from my moss balls, they can live in anything and everything. I have put them through so much punishment and they are all still healthy and green, i even left one in my tank (by accident) when i was treating my tetras with ich cure. These moss balls can survive just about anything and any condition


----------



## dramaqueen

Good to know. None of my tanks are cycled.


----------



## Sakura8

Ooh, thanks ds2009, that's good to know.  I'm like DQ, I only have filters in my 10gs so none of my smaller tanks are cycled either.


----------



## lessandler

*moss ball bonsai*

I had mine in a tank heated to 78 and they did fine and in my dream tank below, they are under some major lighting. I love this tank and the bonsai tufts on the drift wood are marimo balls. I have seen people take them appart and use them as carpet too. Nice to have carpet that you don't have to trim!!


----------



## TonyK

This tank looks absolutely amazing. It looks so simple but put together so nice.







lessandler said:


> I had mine in a tank heated to 78 and they did fine and in my dream tank below, they are under some major lighting. I love this tank and the bonsai tufts on the drift wood are marimo balls. I have seen people take them appart and use them as carpet too. Nice to have carpet that you don't have to trim!!


----------



## Sakura8

Oh wow, lessandler, I LOVE that tank! It looks like an enchanted fairy land. But I doubt I'd have the patience to let it all grow in before I dumped fish in there, haha.


----------



## lessandler

Oh I hope I didn't mislead others to think I grew that tank!! It was an aquascape of the month few years back.

I am always amazed at how much work, equipment, $$$ and patience goes into the most simple and elegant planted tanks. Love them, but I agree I absolutely do not have that kind of patience or passion for it. And in the tank the only livestock is some shrimp, no fish at all!

I would love to do a marimo bonsai one day. Just thought I would post what I thought was the best use I have seen of the marimo ball. I do think that when they are perfectly round, they can look out of place in a natural style scape and it is not necessary to grow the that way.

Here is the info on it if people are interested:

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...scape-month-september-2009-bonsai-garden.html


----------



## Sakura8

Well, I half-wondered if you did do that tank but I thought maybe you still had your hands full with getting your QT tank set up so I wasn't sure . . . It's beautiful, though, that's for sure. I bet you could easily put together a tank like that if you had the time, though, lessandler. 

Patience. I lack patience. And you should see my aquascaping. I'm the stick it in the gravel/sand and hope it doesn't float back up kind of aquascaper, hahaha.


----------



## fishcurl

These balls sound hilarious/awesome/super cool! I saw a few at my petsmart the other day. I totally want to get one now. I even have a spare tank that I could toss it in for quarantine. My friends are going to be so jealous of me and my green ball(s).

*shifty eyes*


----------



## Sakura8

Now I have to decide which tank I want to put my moss ball. Someday I want one for all my tanks but I think I actually bought one of my tanks for less than the moss ball. And fishcurl, I love your new sig even more, hahaha.


----------



## lessandler

I got mine off ebay and was pleasantly surprised by the size, and they were in perfect condition... but I forget from who. They looked almost oversized in my fluval edge and could have easily been split. Only downside is they grow very very very slowly though.

As far as a tank like the photo, I find betta keeping to be challenging enough. Add weekly plant trimming, high light, C02, ferts and everything he had to do and maybe when I am retired I will go for it. But I do think a marimo tree is doable... Just having a plant carpet really sets off the whole surrealism of it and there really isn't any low tech plant carpets.

Anyway can't wait to see the influx of marimo balls that seem to be coming in. Love that everyone is giving them names. Under high light and current they can pearl with oxygen and float and move about like they are little animals... so cute.


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, now I want to see if I can get mine to float and move . . .


----------



## Tikibirds

I cant wait till my army of Floofi's get here 
Hopefully they will survive the trip


----------



## Sakura8

They seem rather hardy so far, I bet yours will make it. Maybe a little smushed and perhaps a tad yellow but they'll make it. 

Wait, did you say army? Should I be scared? Watch out, little shapeless blobs of green are taking over the world, starting with Alaska!


----------



## bahamut285

@Sakura: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZbBIRZHJeU

Enjoy, ROFLMAO


----------



## Sakura8

Aww, they were so adorable bouncing around! I loved the little fish in the background trying to stay out of their way. He's like, "The sky is falling, the green boulders are trying to run me over!"


----------



## fishcurl

I think this should become the official Marimo thread!

I bought one today from Petsmart. I think the best part of buying him was the people in line asking me about it. "What is that thing?" "Is it alive??" and so on :lol:

After I bought him, I had to do a few errands before going home. Since it's so hot outside, I took him in with me wherever I needed to go. I got more than a few odd looks carrying him around stores and whatnot.

I've named him "Gleep." Ten points for whoever gets the reference. Hint, it's not anything to do with a certain popular TV series.

Here he is in quarantine. I think I'm in love :-D


----------



## Sakura8

Yes, I think this is definitely becoming the offical marimo moss ball thread. I'm loving the names we're all giving them. Gleep. And it DOESN'T have to do with Glee? Errrr . . . darn, I don't think I'm getting those 10 pts.


----------



## fishcurl

Sakura8 said:


> Yes, I think this is definitely becoming the offical marimo moss ball thread. I'm loving the names we're all giving them. Gleep. And it DOESN'T have to do with Glee? Errrr . . . darn, I don't think I'm getting those 10 pts.


Gleep! It's from one of my favourite book series when I was younger.

Gleep is definitely looking lonely in that big ol' quarantine tank. Any ideas on how long he needs to be kept in isolation?


----------



## Sakura8

Those sound like fun books, wonder how I missed them when I was growing up. I read Lloyd Alexander and Brian Jacques and L. Frank Baum growing up. 

I was told to keep Floofi in quarantine for a week with dirty fish water and to squeeze her once a week to get all the excess water out.


----------



## Sakura8

Am I supposed to change the water in the moss ball quarantine? I took her out today and gave her a good squeeze like I was told to do but I think it made her fart, there was an awful sulfur/rotten egg smell!


----------



## bahamut285

Oh dear, my moss balls don't fart, they're polite (and British) XD

I changed my water in QT because it turned a gross brown after squeezing them (especially James)


----------



## fishcurl

Farting moss balls, what will they think of next? XD

Is it normal that I'm thinking of getting Gleep his own little tank? Or perhaps I'm going daft?


----------



## Sakura8

I hear in Japan, they treat these like little pets and give them their own tank. I know, I would get Floofi her own tank but I have nowhere to put it! If she farts a lot, I don't want her around my fish. >_<


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Lol Farting Moss Balls!! I think my fish farted once  I was feeding him, it smelt normal. Two seconds later ick. It wasn't me, so it had to be him or my hamsters XD


----------



## Sakura8

:lol: I think I'll wear a noseplug the next time I have to squeeze the water out of Floofi. Too funny about your fish, though. Did you see little bubbles in the water? ;-)


----------



## Kytkattin

Gah, I have been gone for 2 days, and boy has this thread grown! Much faster than any moss ball, I might add. lol. 

So far Meatwad is doing good. I need to get a picture of him. He is much more lumpy than the other moss balls posted so far.


----------



## Sakura8

Ooh, yeah, I'd love to see Meatwad. Hey, the good news is it's really easy to take pictures of our moss balls, as opposed to our bettas who won't stay still for a photography session. :-D


----------



## astoda

LittleBettas said:


> I have my moss balls in a 2 gallon bowl along with a female betta and two ghost shrimps, they've been doin great in there, I keep all my tanks at 78 and in the kitchen (no widows, no direct sunlight only light is what weak stuff shines from the living room window andthe light bulb)
> You can place your moss ball in the tank, but if it starts looking pale or a bt shredded remove it and place it in a jar with some rocks (this is actually how they are kept in Japan where they are treated like pets)
> hope that helps!


I have a 2 gal bowl for one of my bettas that I would love to put a plant in. My question is how do you do water changes and maintain the clean, healthy water for the betta while still giving the plant enough to eat? I do complete water changes and sift through the gravel to get the wastes out. I can't imagine how gross the bowl would get if I didn't do this. However, I don't think that leaves a lot for the plant to feed off of. And the ghost shrimp? How do you manage them with your water changes?


----------



## bahamut285

Depends on the plant. Considering you're in this thread, mossballs do just fine with rigorous water changes. Ghost shrimp like to graze on them too, it's kind of cute


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Actually I saw one or two I didn't see before XD


----------



## justemoi

I have a moss-ball question... Our moss-ball, Kenny, is big and healthy in one of my small tanks with a male betta. I have three other betta tanks that I would like to add a moss-ball to but don't want to spend the money on new ones... My question is... Can I cut up Kenny into 4 separate moss-balls? (i know!!! :BIGsurprise: this sounds horrible!!!)


----------



## Neil D

I wanna moss ball now. I blame the Internet!!!!


----------



## Shimizoki

justemoi said:


> I have a moss-ball question... Our moss-ball, Kenny, is big and healthy in one of my small tanks with a male betta. I have three other betta tanks that I would like to add a moss-ball to but don't want to spend the money on new ones... My question is... Can I cut up Kenny into 4 separate moss-balls? (i know!!! :BIGsurprise: this sounds horrible!!!)


YES!!! however it will grow very slowly. You will most likely have 4 misshapen small balls for quite a long time.


----------



## Kytkattin

Do you mean like this misshapen ball? Don't make fun of Meatwad...


----------



## Sakura8

Meatwad, nice to meet you.  He looks like a beanbag chair.


----------



## bahamut285

justemoi said:


> I have a moss-ball question... Our moss-ball, Kenny, is big and healthy in one of my small tanks with a male betta. I have three other betta tanks that I would like to add a moss-ball to but don't want to spend the money on new ones... My question is... Can I cut up Kenny into 4 separate moss-balls? (i know!!! :BIGsurprise: this sounds horrible!!!)


Yeah you can cut them up...I saw a tutorial of it on youtube a while ago but I can't seem to find it anymore.

From what I remember, you have to squeeze them first, then cut them into 4 pieces (in half, twice) then the person kind of...sewed the open side closed with some sort of string (I don't know if is has to be a special string or something). Then he "injected" them with a tiny bit of plant food and water before putting it back in the tank.

This person's moss ball was HUGE though, maybe close to 10cm in diameter?


----------



## Kytkattin

This video, right here? I think I might def try it now. I might take pictures and go back and edit my first post with the pictures included. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld6Oq3UXDno


----------



## Neil D

Whoa! That guy had a kitO.O


----------



## bahamut285

@Kyt: Yeah that's the one, I lol'd when the fish freaked out while he was dropping them back in xD


----------



## fishcurl

:shock:

I'm glad I didn't let Gleep watch that video. It was like the surgery channel for moss balls :lol:

I changed Gleep's QT water today and put in a filter. He sunk, came back up, floated a while, and now he's made friends with the filter intake.


----------



## Sakura8

Yay Gleep! A friend! I haven't watched the video yet but I'll be sure to cover Floofi at the scary parts.


----------



## Punki

I picked up one of these today  Excited~


----------



## Sakura8

They're more fun than you would think a shapeless blob of green would be. I'm loving mine.


----------



## Neil D

I want one!!


----------



## Kytkattin

Just after a few days, you just wouldn't believe how much sh- uh, _stuff _comes out of Meatwad! And my algae problem in the planted tank is all gone now. No more algae is growing, so I don't have to go in every other day and scrub the walls! I seriously love this thing! *hugs Meatwad*


----------



## Sakura8

:lol: Yaay Meatwad! Getting the job done and earning his keep.


----------



## fishcurl

Punki said:


> I picked up one of these today  Excited~


Yay! What are you going to call him/her/it?



Neil D said:


> I want one!!


Do eeet! :-D



Kytkattin said:


> Just after a few days, you just wouldn't believe how much sh- uh, _stuff _comes out of Meatwad! And my algae problem in the planted tank is all gone now. No more algae is growing, so I don't have to go in every other day and scrub the walls! I seriously love this thing! *hugs Meatwad*


Go go go Meatwad! I always heard they were good for algae control so that's fantastic to hear.

I tried to explain how awesome moss balls were to my friend the other day. She thinks I'm crazy. "It's...a ball...of algae? Oookay." was about the reaction :lol:


----------



## Neil D

How much is it?


----------



## Sakura8

I got Floofi at my Petco for $9.99. I've seen them in little containers like the bettas come in at Petsmart for $7.99.


----------



## fishcurl

Gleep was $10 at my local Petsmart. I'm in Canada though and things tend to be more pricey up here.

But I figure $10 for Gleep is comparable to buying a good algae scraper XD


----------



## Neil D

Ahhhh! Canadians! :blueshake: lol


----------



## gmd1800

I got mine from Petsmart for $7.99. Split it too. The one in Octo's tank is Thing 1. The one in Nero's tank is Thing 2. They need more creative names.


----------



## Sakura8

I dunno, I kinda like Thing 1 and Thing 2. It's creative in a non-creative way, if that makes sense. Like, uhm, wasn't that walking hand in The Addams Family called Thing?


----------



## Kytkattin

Sakura8 said:


> I got Floofi at my Petco for $9.99. I've seen them in little containers like the bettas come in at Petsmart for $7.99.


I actually noticed that Meatwad came in a bigger container than the bettas have... :-?

But I kept it because it will make a perfect transport container for (one of) the boys!

I think with tax mine was $10 from Petsmart. But TOTALLY WORTH IT! Especially because it freaks me out to put my hand in the tank with the mystery worms.


----------



## gmd1800

Sakura8 said:


> I dunno, I kinda like Thing 1 and Thing 2. It's creative in a non-creative way, if that makes sense. Like, uhm, wasn't that walking hand in The Addams Family called Thing?


Yep - plus I think Thing 1 & Thing 2 was in a Dr. Seuss story? 

I just checked - yep. There's even a picture! http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_kyYaMHB4tGw/SsU7zi4aRYI/AAAAAAAADkM/uA_F-p2YZFg/s400/thing1+&thing2.jpg

And I forgot about the hand too! Teehee. I need to watch that show again!


----------



## Punki

My petsmart has them for 5.99 on sell right now, original price 7.99


----------



## gmd1800

Get one!!! ^


----------



## justemoi

Went to Petsmart just this morning... the moss balls are on sale for $5.00!!! Needless to say, Kenny now has buddies


----------



## Sakura8

I second gmd, get one!  The more the merrier. And gmd, see, Thing 1 and Thing 2 are great names after all. :-D


----------



## Sakura8

justemoi said:


> Went to Petsmart just this morning... the moss balls are on sale for $5.00!!! Needless to say, Kenny now has buddies


They must have just gone on sale, I was in my Petsmart last night. Aargh, I only have room for Floofi right now.


----------



## gmd1800

My moss balls do kind of look like Thing 1 & Thing 2. I guess that works. =)


----------



## Kytkattin

Sale? I am totally there! I will gladly buy the other 2 they had there!!!


----------



## Sakura8

Oh no, moss balls are as addictive as bettas are!


----------



## gmd1800

You're telling me! I just cleaned tanks in preparation for my vacation and cleaned the Things crew as well. One's currently floating around the tank. I guess I squeezed him just a bit too hard.


----------



## Sakura8

:lol: Flying Things.


----------



## Punki

The sale started yesterday at mine and by 4pm when i got there there was only 2 left, so i grabbed the nicer one )
In another thread someone was talking about "Grab and go infusoria" and sure enough theres a bunch in my balls cup. Id like to use it while my betta fry are still small enough to see it but im unsure if i should since i see some QT the ball, i dont want to put any disease water in my tank >.< After caring for these fry for a week and a half, i check EVERY container with plants for infusoria my instinct )


----------



## Sakura8

Come to think of it, I'm not sure why I'm QTing Floofi. Because I instinctively QT every new thing in water maybe.


----------



## Punki

Its a safe thing to do, especially if the water floofi was in was water they scooped from one of their tanks. Maybe i can coffee filter my balls water then dip the filter in new water and catch the infusoria o.o Difficult! lol


----------



## Sakura8

How do you know what infusoria looks like?


----------



## Punki

Ive cultured it before they were born, its tiny white dust speks, and if i let water settle and put a flashlight underneath the container i watch them move around. They are VERY tiny though lol


----------



## Sakura8

Ah. I've always wondered what infusoria was exactly. Thanks Punki. Maybe your moss ball can get out of QT in time for it to still provide infusoria for the fry.


----------



## Punki

Yeah, just SEEing them in its cup tempts me


----------



## Sakura8

The instincts of a fish mom.


----------



## Kytkattin

I just got 2 more!!! So that makes 3! Which is the number of bettas i want to have long term... (I have 2 bettas now, I want a girl)

I got 2 for $12 instead of just 1 for $10 (though Meatwad is much bigger). All of their other plants, the ones that are sold in the tubes, are on sale too.


----------



## Sakura8

Way to go, Kytkattin! What will you name these two?


----------



## Kytkattin

I don't know yet Sakura. I will have to think about it for a little while. To be honest, right now I don't even know what to do with them... 

I was thinking about putting them in the bowls that the boys are in now, but they are being treated for parasites. So maybe I will just put them in the 5.5.


----------



## Sakura8

At least there's no minimum tank size requirement for a moss ball.


----------



## Kytkattin

Yeah, even though petsmart says 20gal minimum. Why do they say this for a plant instead of the dozens of other fish that could actually use a bigger tank?!?


----------



## Sakura8

20 gallon minimum for an inanimate object but 10g is okay for 25 tetras. :roll: Stupid Petsmart.


----------



## bahamut285

I paid $8.99 each for James and Alfred (my british tank butlers XD) and I live in Canada.

James is currently residing in his own heated, filtered 2.5 gallon tank (LOL JK He's in the other half from Lelouch's split tank). Alfred is in Redbeard's 5 Gal in my brother's room.

I do want to get another one, but I need another british butler name (not Jeeves)


----------



## Sakura8

Thomas? Reginald? Sebastian?


----------



## Neil D

Or Jeeves!!


----------



## Sakura8

Neil. :roll: Goofball, haha. She said NOT Jeeves.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Would one be OK in a 1.5 gallon tank? Sparky would like a tank mate XD

I would name him Floofi in honor of Neil XD


----------



## Neil D

Oops. It didn't say that the first time I read it. ^.^

Thanks BLF16 but sakuras mossball's already named Floofi.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Then he'll be named Floofi the SECOND, oh yeah

Of course if it's alright with Sakura ^^

But are thye alright in 1.5 gsllon tanks?


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd liken to get a moss ball but I'm worried about little unwanted creatures like little wormies and snails. And I don't want farting moss balls stinking up my room. lol


----------



## Neil D

DQ, that made me laugh so hard!!


----------



## hodgepodgen

They are on sale at petsmart! Still expensive though...


----------



## bahamut285

Lol DQ that was great XD... You can QT them in chlorinated water to kill the nasties. The mossball won't mind~

I like Reginald and Sebastian but I don't want ppl to think Sebastian is from Kuroshitsuji :/...I'll see if I have space, lol


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Can moss balls go 1.5 gallon tanks?


----------



## Kytkattin

bettaloverforever16 said:


> Can moss balls go 1.5 gallon tanks?


I would image so. They are very adaptable. They would also really help keep the tank clean (not in place of water changes, of course). Of course if you have more than one tank I would recommend splitting it so you would have 2 smaller once for space reasons, but it shouldn't matter. If you notice that the ball starts to brown or have other problems you could just remove it.


----------



## dramaqueen

So chlorinated water will kill wormies and snails? If that will take care of the unwanted stuff then I may get one. What do you do about the mossball farts? lol


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Lol Sparky farted once 

Is declorinated water just water with conditinoer in it? If not, then how do I make declorinated water?


----------



## fishcurl

For any Canadian users who want a moss ball, I found a fellow through Aquabid that sells them. Here's direct links to the product pages on his website:

Golf Ball Size
x5 mini balls

If you'd prefer to go through Aquabid, here's his merchant page. He doesn't appear to have any auctions going for them now, but may relist soon.

If my Petsmart doesn't get more in, I may order the minis from him.

PS - I LOVE thing1 and thing2 as names. Super awesome!


----------



## dramaqueen

You put water conditioner in it. That's your dechlorinator.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

OK, then I might get a moss ball when i get a betta then XD Hope it doesn't fart


----------



## dramaqueen

I may get one, too and just keep it by itself. When my mom sees the cup, she'll think it's another fish. lol


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I might break it in half and put one half in with sparky, and one just in a glass XD


----------



## Sakura8

Just don't squeeze your moss ball too hard when it comes time to wring the water out of it, that's what made Floofi fart. :-D And bettalover, of course you can name your moss ball Floofi the Second, that's just fine with me.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Yay!! He'll remind me of Neil AND Sakura!! *Hops off to store to find Floofi the second* Hopefully he doesn't fart too much


----------



## Neil D

Yay! Everyones choosing my name suggestion. Every time one of you mentions "fart", it makes me laugh so hard!


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, you're easily amused aren't you Neil? Why don't YOU get a Floofi? Maybe it'll keep Josh entertained and keep him from nomming his tail.


----------



## Neil D

I haven't been to the pet store in a LONG time, since I got max.


----------



## Sakura8

Time for you to go then and get a moss ball.


----------



## dramaqueen

Do you squeeze them in the water or out of the water?


----------



## Kytkattin

dramaqueen said:


> Do you squeeze them in the water or out of the water?


You could do either. When I first got Meatwad I squeeze out all of the water he came in, and then I put him in fresh (dechlorinated) water and he puffed up. Then I squeezed him a couple more times to get any more debris out and plopped him in the tank.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Off topic: I just changed the wall tank for the first time by myself!! It was hard, cause I kept getting splashed by dirty water (Uhg) and trying to figure out where everthing was, and then splash conditioner all over the place. But I got it done and it's on the wall now. It looks so clean!!

Back ON topic: Can't wait till I get Floofi the 2nd XDD


----------



## Neil D

*|*
----

Floofi!!!


----------



## PewPewPew

I named mine Greg, but he started to climb things...the walls, the filter, floating...

He needed to die. I ripped him up and put him on a log.

Muauhauahhhahahahahh...

Dont judge. D;


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Lol Moss Ball abuse!! *Puts on sirens* XD


----------



## Kytkattin

PewPewPew said:


> I named mine Greg, but he started to climb things...the walls, the filter, floating...
> 
> He needed to die. I ripped him up and put him on a log.
> 
> Muauhauahhhahahahahh...
> 
> Dont judge. D;


:shock2:


----------



## dramaqueen

Your moss ball climbed the walls? lol


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Floofi the second is gonig to kill me in my sleep XD


----------



## PewPewPew

Yeah, and so do Dan's. Its frightening.

Like, ohgodwhatsgoingon?!?! frightening.

I didnt like it at all! It looks great on the log, though.


----------



## dramaqueen

Can they get out of the tank? lol


----------



## bahamut285

LOL DQ XD

I normally squeeze mine IN water otherwise they get filled up with air and float around too much xDDD

While it is the best kind of amusement, my fish don't think so XD


----------



## fishcurl

PewPewPew said:


> I named mine Greg, but he started to climb things...the walls, the filter, floating...
> 
> He needed to die. I ripped him up and put him on a log.
> 
> Muauhauahhhahahahahh...
> 
> Dont judge. D;


:shock2:

Pew is off the Moss Ball team!


----------



## PewPewPew

No Im not, nooooo D:

Well, maybe. Idk.

And no, I dont think they'd climb out of the tank, but I guess I cant put it past them.


----------



## dramaqueen

Pew, you might get reported to the SPCMB. The Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Moss Balls. lol


----------



## Sakura8

I squeezed Floofi over her QT tank, got her nice and fresh and put her in her new 10g home and now she won't sink! She decided she's a floating plant so she's up there looking like the Death Star from Star Wars . . . Imagine my little guppies as Rebel X-Wings.


----------



## Neil D

Rofl that is so funny!


----------



## Kytkattin

If you squeeze them _in _the tank they will sink. I now have 3 and got all of them to sink by doing that. Still thinking of names... Though I haven't been thinking that hard. lol.


----------



## Kytkattin

Wait! I got it! One of the new ones will be named Kirby! So now I have Meatwad and Kirby. One still unnamed.


----------



## Sakura8

Floofi the Death Star! Go Rebel Guppies!


----------



## Sakura8

Kytkattin - I like Kirby.  It's a good name for a moss ball. I don't know why but it just fits right.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Sakura, Floofi scares me XD If I woke up to that I would scream lol


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, yeah, I'm going to try to get her sink before I go to bed. Otherwise maybe she'll spend the night in a sealed Gladware container.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

XD I'd stay up all night trying to see her move.


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, I'd set up a camera. I like my sleep.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

So do I, I try and stay up all nght, but I always end up going to bed XD


----------



## Neil D

Floofi isn't evil. ;-;


----------



## dramaqueen

That would make a good movie. The attack of the killer moss balls. lol


----------



## Sakura8

dramaqueen said:


> That would make a good movie. The attack of the killer moss balls. lol


Haha, everyone wakes up with moss balls sucking on their necks, floating in the toilet and the bathtub, hiding in the dishwasher and floating in the dog/cat's water dish . . .


----------



## dramaqueen

Sakura8 said:


> Haha, everyone wakes up with moss balls sucking on their necks, floating in the toilet and the bathtub, hiding in the dishwasher and floating in the dog/cat's water dish . . .


lol! Pretty scary!:lol:


----------



## Neil D

It's like the tribbles fom star trek!


----------



## fishcurl

Quarantine for Gleep is officially over! He looks at home in the big tank. Flambé is avoiding him. I wonder if he farted?

EDIT: of course now that I said that, Flambé gave Gleep a poke 

EDIT EDIT: I translated what Gleep and Flambé were saying to each other.


----------



## Sakura8

:rofl: And I LOOOOOOVE your tank! It looks awesome! Gleep looks like an alien invader.


----------



## bahamut285

@Fishcurl that is a stunningly clear picture! What camera are you using?


----------



## caitic10

Moss balls sound like sooo much fun!

I have a few questions:

How long do they live?
Would a .5 gallon be okay for quarantine?
Do you need a filter in their tank?
Do they need fertilizer or plant food?


----------



## Neil D

Love the image of your tank!


----------



## Kytkattin

caitic10 said:


> Moss balls sound like sooo much fun!
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> How long do they live?
> Would a .5 gallon be okay for quarantine?
> Do you need a filter in their tank?
> Do they need fertilizer or plant food?



I would image they would live forever (or at least 20++++ years) if kept healthy. Even though we have been naming ours, they are actually a whole bunch of little algae plants formed together. That is why you can cut them apart and they will eventually grow back to the same size or just grow bigger if not split. Kind of like corals. Vaguely...

Yes. As long as you change out the water, probably 2 times a week for that size (and use old betta water every other time so they get some nutrients), .5 gallons would be just fine. 

Having a filter that is strong enough to buffer the moss ball will mean you don't have to manually turn it every week or so, but this obviously wouldn't work for a betta tank. They are probably the best plant possible for a non-filtered tank, as they would not mind at all being moved around, whereas most plants would probably melt if you touched them that much!

Ferts typically don't ever hurt, but plenty of people keep them without ever fertilizing them. They are very, VERY slow growing, even with ferts. If you decide to split them you will need to inject them with ferts.


----------



## fishcurl

bahamut285 said:


> @Fishcurl that is a stunningly clear picture! What camera are you using?


Thank you! It's the camera on my phone (htc desire) + photoshop tweaking of levels.

More on topic, I keep seeing Flambé checking up on Gleep. Always out of the corner of my eye so I haven't gotten a picture yet.


----------



## caitic10

Thanks! 

I just found an old fish tank in the basement! Yay! I know have a three gallon quarantine tank! 

With a bigger tank, I still have to do the betta water thing right? 
How long do I quarantine it for?

Im excited to buy one! Not sure where Im going to put it though. Maybe Po's tank.....


----------



## Sakura8

I quarantined my ball Floofi in an 8 cup Gladware for a week. Changed the water once and squeezed her twice. Beware the first time you squeeze, it will STINK.


----------



## Kytkattin

caitic10 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just found an old fish tank in the basement! Yay! I know have a three gallon quarantine tank!
> 
> With a bigger tank, I still have to do the betta water thing right?
> How long do I quarantine it for?
> 
> Im excited to buy one! Not sure where Im going to put it though. Maybe Po's tank.....


Yay! I always like finding fish tanks. I just found a hex tank the other day. Not sure how big. Probably 10-20 gallons.

It really doesn't hurt to use poopy betta water in the quarentine tank. Preferably from whatever tank you plan on putting your moss ball in (in case a fish is sick). The poop water contains nutrients, which are really great, especially if you don't use ferts. I know that plenty of people keep them as pets all by themselves (not owning any fish at all), and no ferts, and they can do just fine. But why starve your poor little moss ball? 

So many people have different ideas on QT time... I think minimum is 2-3 weeks. However, you have to consider what you are trying to QT against. Is it snails, Ick, etc? Then figure out the lifecycle time for those things and QT accordingly.


----------



## caitic10

Lol, Ill hold my breath. 

So to clean it, I just squeeze it and give it new water? Sounds easy.


----------



## Kytkattin

Yup! They are super easy to take care of too!


----------



## caitic10

Okay! Ill ask my parents when they can take me to buy one. 

I think I'll keep in in the quarantine tank until I decide what to do with it.....


----------



## bahamut285

I bathe my mossballs too xD

I take them to the tap and give them a nice shower, squeeze them, then get brand spanking new water, treat it, then squeeze them in there, then put back in tank


----------



## Sakura8

Wow, your moss balls get the works! Moss ball spa treatments.


----------



## caitic10

lol, a moss ball spa!! 

My mom said I can buy one on maybe thursday. I have to go clean out the quarantine tank.


----------



## Sakura8

Yay for you caitic! You'll have fun with it.


----------



## Neil D

I want one! *_*


----------



## coet

Thanks to reading this thread I'm going to get two moss balls in about an hour. 

No clue what I'll name them yet. Can I quarantine both of them in the same tank?


----------



## Sakura8

Coet, yeah, you can quarantine them in the same tank. Neil, go get one!


----------



## Neil D

I wish...next time I go to pick up piggy supplies...


----------



## Sakura8

Ah, Splee can go without chew sticks for a while, get a moss ball.


----------



## coet

Awesome. I'm excited! Time to head to PetSmart!


----------



## Neil D

Splee doesn't have chew sticks, they don't need them. I need an excuse to GO there.


----------



## Sakura8

coet said:


> Awesome. I'm excited! Time to head to PetSmart!


I thought you WORKED at PetSmart.


----------



## FireKidomaru

Wow! this thread rele helped me understand the little moss balls...I was debating on getting some for all my tanks but I wasn't sure because they are exspensive but now since I'm headed to petsmart I think I'm going to try one out...you say they can be split??


----------



## coet

Sakura8 said:


> I thought you WORKED at PetSmart.


Yes, but I don't go in for another 5 hours, I can't wait that long. :lol:


----------



## Sakura8

Kytkattin said:


> This video, right here? I think I might def try it now. I might take pictures and go back and edit my first post with the pictures included.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld6Oq3UXDno


FireKidomaru, here's the video on how to split them. Looks like moss ball surgery. :-D


----------



## Sakura8

coet said:


> Yes, but I don't go in for another 5 hours, I can't wait that long. :lol:


:rofl: Never seen someone that eager to go into work during their off hours.


----------



## coet

Sakura8 said:


> :rofl: Never seen someone that eager to go into work during their off hours.


I get more time to play with the puppies that way. xD


----------



## FireKidomaru

I want one now!!! They are awesome looking!'


----------



## fishcurl

And so the Moss Ball Army begins


----------



## Sakura8

March, er, roll on, moss balls! Go and bring back more unsuspecting betta owners to join our moss ball brigade!


----------



## fishcurl

I think Flambé likes Gleep. I keep catching him swimming around it, beside it, and now underneath it. Yep. Nosed in between Gleep and the gravel and squeezed right on under :lol:


----------



## Sakura8

:lol: That's so funny! I can't believe he did that. :-D


----------



## coet

Twinkle and Tweedle are here! I can't wait to introduce them to Snowy and Berry. :-D


----------



## Sakura8

:lol: I love the names! Snowy and Berry will love having them when those two are out of their quarantine.


----------



## coet

I hope so! I'm excited.


----------



## Sakura8

:lol: Can you believe we're all so excited about balls of algae? Haha.


----------



## coet

Bah humbug. What's not to be excited about?


----------



## fishcurl

coet said:


> Twinkle and Tweedle are here! I can't wait to introduce them to Snowy and Berry. :-D


Yay! Congrats!

Welcome to the Moss Side


----------



## coet

Haha. Thanks. Now, to make it through this week without putting them in the tanks... That's the hard part.


----------



## dramaqueen

Do they need substrate or can you put them in barebottomed tanks?


----------



## Kytkattin

Barebottom tanks are fine for moss balls.


----------



## Shimizoki

So we have mentioned several times that Marimos grow slowly... but has anyone ever looked up how slowly? A quick google returns that they grow .5cm in diameter per YEAR. thats 1/5 of an inch... The balls you guys have are probably several years old to be that size...

They are on sale at my petsmart... I might pick some up.


----------



## bahamut285

fishcurl said:


> And so the Moss Ball Army begins


Dammnit, now I want to name a third mosball "Shepard" just so it can be Commander Shepard


----------



## Kytkattin

*Official update:* My third moss ball is being named Hushpuppy. After those horrible, artery clogging, foods of deliciousness! 

So now I have Meatwad, Kirby, and Hushpuppy. 

And now that they are all named, it is time to go get some more! lol. jk.


----------



## Sakura8

dramaqueen said:


> Do they need substrate or can you put them in barebottomed tanks?


They're wonderful, they go in barebottom tanks too.


----------



## Bettawolf19

I was watching a few of the giant floating ones at a petsmart and poor guppy awas getting chased by them everywhere he would turn there another one would be XD


----------



## fishcurl

Sakura8 said:


> They're wonderful, they go in barebottom tanks too.


I've often thought that moss balls would look good in one of those small half gallon "designer" tanks. I almost bought one for Gleep. 

I'm glad I didn't because he and Flambé are best buds now. I'm convinced they're secretly planning to take over the world.


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, Flambé burrows under Gleep so you can't read his lips while they discuss their world domination plans.  I'm keeping a close eye on my guppy, she's spending an aaaawful lot of time next to Floofi . . .


----------



## caitic10

Lol, the evil moss ball.....

I almost got a designer tank for my moss ball's quarantine. But then I dug up Suki's old tank. We took her out of it because the water got cloudy and made her sick. We thought it was the tank, but it was only the gravel. Maybe my parents will let me by another betta once the quarantine is over!


----------



## Sakura8

Aw yeah, only thing better than finding a spare tank is finding money in your pocket that you didn't know was there.  I hope you can get another betta, too.


----------



## Neil D

I'm concerned for your sanity.


----------



## Sakura8

MY sanity? What sanity? I haven't had any sanity since I entered that big place with the sign that said "Asylum" over the gate . . .


----------



## Neil D

:rofl:


----------



## Kytkattin

I didn't know where else to post this: 










Meatwad is on the left, and Kirby and Hushpuppy are on the right.


----------



## Sakura8

All right! They all look great! Nice tank setup, too.


----------



## crezelda

great now im trying to find a name for my ball, and hoping i can find it some friends on the cheap :3
edit- i opened her up and made a "rug" and a 3/4" baby. the rug i'm calling Babble from Dragon Quest


----------



## Sakura8

A rug? That's an interesting idea. I'd love a picture.


----------



## Neil D

Pic please.


----------



## crezelda

ugh okay hold on a sec.... i gotta algae scrape before i take pics ( letting the tank get run down a little as im gonna move em to a 20g)


----------



## BlueEyes

After reading this entire thread, I've decided I have to get a moss ball when I get my betta.


----------



## crezelda

blah the pics didnt turn out well...its basically like those bonzai blobs. it also tried to round itself up again so it's lookin wonky...man my tank is grungy. i need a snail. and darker coloured accesories


----------



## Erin2854

Kytkattin said:


> I know that there was a topic on this subject recently, but now I have more questions.
> 
> 1st, and most important: Will my new super expensive Marimo survive in a heated/planted tank?


Expensive? I just bought one at Petsmart for only $5.99. Are they generally much more than that?


----------



## Kytkattin

Erin2854 said:


> Expensive? I just bought one at Petsmart for only $5.99. Are they generally much more than that?



They are on sale right now. I spent $10 (after all applicable taxes) on my first one, and $12 on the next 2. Considering that is more than I spent on my bettas and all the other plants in the tank, (and at full price it would have been $30!), I do think they are kind of expensive, for a plant anyways.


----------



## crezelda

dont make fun of my messy tank lol. i'm in the middle of upgrading, and wanna get something to eat all that nasty algae.


on a side note my sister borrowed an erm yaoi manga from a friend, and i skimmed thru it. one part the 2 guys took a vacation to a part of japan where i guess marimo balls originate from, as they were a tourist suvinir specialty...aperantly one guy really freaked out his boyfriend by ordering them by the caseload and had case after case shipped back home. 


creeeeepy


----------



## coet

Okay guys. It's Friday and I'm ready to introduce Snowy and Berry to their new tank mates. How do I know that the moss balls are good to go?


----------



## crezelda

it all depends on the temperment of the ball. see how they get along for the first hour or so to make sure they don't attack the bettas


----------



## coet

Oh, haha. I meant more like harboring diseases and stuff. I'll be sure to keep that in mind.


----------



## crezelda

i figure a good rinse in treated water is all thats needed, i just plopped mine in. i would figure whatever the protocol for any other plant is sufficient.

my little nugget jumped off the hamster hide and is now sleeping in the cave...


----------



## Sakura8

crezelda said:


> dont make fun of my messy tank lol. i'm in the middle of upgrading, and wanna get something to eat all that nasty algae.
> 
> 
> on a side note my sister borrowed an erm yaoi manga from a friend, and i skimmed thru it. one part the 2 guys took a vacation to a part of japan where i guess marimo balls originate from, as they were a tourist suvinir specialty...aperantly one guy really freaked out his boyfriend by ordering them by the caseload and had case after case shipped back home.
> 
> 
> creeeeepy


I love it, especially the Dragon Quest reference! It looks like the cave has a bad toupee. :lol:


----------



## diablo13

Ooh, I like Dragon Quest! That ones from the Monster Joker DS one, right?


----------



## Sakura8

Yay, there's a new DQ Monster Joker coming out in September! (totally off topic)


----------



## Tikibirds

my moss balls arrived the other day. One is with sanoske, one with sesshomarhu, another with grumpy, one with caroline and I have no idea where the 5th one wandered off too :shock:



> it all depends on the temperment of the ball. see how they get along for the first hour or so to make sure they don't attack the bettas


LMAO

I think mine are plotting world domination


----------



## Sakura8

:shock: is right. *checks tank to see if there is extra moss ball* Your missing moss ball isn't here, anyway. Maybe it went to Japan where all the other moss balls are from to gather an army.


----------



## caitic10

My petsmart doesn't sell live plants anymore!
My lfs doesn't carry moss balls.
So, Im off to another fish store half an hour away.


----------



## Sakura8

Boo on your Petsmart. Boo for the bad fish care and boo for not carrying live plants.


----------



## fishcurl

Kytkattin said:


> I didn't know where else to post this:
> 
> Meatwad is on the left, and Kirby and Hushpuppy are on the right.


Nice tank! They look right at home.



crezelda said:


> dont make fun of my messy tank lol. i'm in the middle of upgrading, and wanna get something to eat all that nasty algae.
> 
> on a side note my sister borrowed an erm yaoi manga from a friend, and i skimmed thru it. one part the 2 guys took a vacation to a part of japan where i guess marimo balls originate from, as they were a tourist suvinir specialty...aperantly one guy really freaked out his boyfriend by ordering them by the caseload and had case after case shipped back home.


Your tank is awesome! I love nugget perched on the top.

@the manga - that's too funny. Though I think if it were me, I'd be ordering them by the caseload, too :lol:



crezelda said:


> it all depends on the temperment of the ball. see how they get along for the first hour or so to make sure they don't attack the bettas


Bahahahahahahahahah :lol::lol::lol:



Tikibirds said:


> my moss balls arrived the other day. One is with sanoske, one with sesshomarhu, another with grumpy, one with caroline and I have no idea where the 5th one wandered off too :shock:


:shock:

I don't think I'd be able to sleep, personally. I mean, they're cute and all, but what happens when the lights go off for the night????

*crawls under covers*


----------



## Sakura8

Reminds me of that old cartoon, Attack of the Killer Tomatoes, only they're moss balls. "Attack of the killer marimo!"


----------



## BlueEyes

Oh god. *hides under covers* I hope you find your little mossball. These things are starting to resemble Furbies *shiver*


----------



## Sakura8

Now I totally want to put vampire fangs on Floofi. Wonder if they'd stay put underwater.


----------



## Neil D

Rofl I love this thread!!


----------



## Sakura8

I need one more moss ball. My girls should have one. Any name suggestions, Neil?


----------



## Neil D

Foofball! Fuzzle!


----------



## crezelda

Tribble


----------



## coet

Twinkle and Tweedle met their bettas today. I could hear them laughing evily as I dropped them into the tanks. Neither of my boys care to pay any attention as the moss balls conspire against them. :lol:

Twinkle and Snowy:

















Berry and Tweedle:

















I also noticed that Tweedle has a hole. D: Is that okay?


----------



## Sakura8

Tweedle's hole is for the remote spy camera to enter and exit. ;-) 

Fuzzle. I kinda like that.


----------



## Neil D

Fuzzle!

I stole it from fighter: conFUZZLEd. Lol


----------



## Sakura8

Was it Fighter or Bettalover?


----------



## Neil D

?? Fighter I think?


----------



## BETTA DET

I really am considering buying one of these things and I dont know why. DO they help to remove ammonia or control algae?


----------



## fishcurl

coet said:


> Twinkle and Tweedle met their bettas today. I could hear them laughing evily as I dropped them into the tanks. Neither of my boys care to pay any attention as the moss balls conspire against them. :lol:
> 
> I also noticed that Tweedle has a hole. D: Is that okay?


Awesome! Welcome Twinkle and Tweedle to the International Moss Ball Army (IMBA)

I think the hole is for a gun turret, personally.

Re: Fuzzle - awesome, I love it! :lol:

And on a more serious but interesting note, I found a great article on Marimo here:

http://petcity2008.blogspot.com/2008/08/marimo-algae-moss-ball.html

Some notable quotes:



> _Mari comes from the Japanese word for ball and mo refers to algae.
> 
> ...Unlike pets such as dogs or cats, of which the owner feel uneasy to leave them alone at home, and might grow up to have an abnormal character, there is nothing to worry about Marimo*..._ _
> 
> ....the biggest Marimo ball is known to have lived over 100 years._
> 
> _...{Moss} balls are a mobile form of algae and exhibit a number of interesting "behaviors". These include rising and sinking in the water column in response to light, rolling about and dumping collecting sediment from their surface and rotating positions with other Marimo on different tiers of the lake bottom. This last phenomenon allows Marimo to be found at deeper depths than light would allow for stationary plants...._


* Tikibirds' missing moss ball begs to differ :shock:


----------



## Sakura8

I still say Tiki's moss ball is gathering an army somewhere.


----------



## Kytkattin

My sister took some pictures with her awesome camera. You can really see the fluffyness of a moss ball! You can also see how dirty my tank can be... lol. 









Meatwad.









I am just amazed at how fluffy this one is! Kirby.









She kind of ignored Hushpuppy so you can see him now, next to fluffy Kirby. 

Maybe once I stop buying moss balls I will be able to save up, buy a nice camera (Pentax k-x), and take nice pictures all of the time!


----------



## Sakura8

They do look so fluffy, if I was a fish I'd want to use them for pillows.


----------



## lessandler

*marimos and excel warning*



BETTA DET said:


> I really am considering buying one of these things and I dont know why. DO they help to remove ammonia or control algae?


They grow so slowly they are not going to solve any ammonia spikes or control major algae problems but I believe they do compete for the same nutrients and do utilize ammonia more readily than other plants. They are just cladophora algae in a ball basically.

On that note I thought I would post a word of caution... I got 2 marimos the about a week ago and put them in QT. I am also QT more than a dozen plants so I put one them in with some others. A couple days ago I was dosing them all with nutrients and excel forgetting it was algae. 

Fast forward 2 days later I am seeing some slight browning on them. Others have said they do fine with excel, just be aware that higher levels of it can cause it to brown or die.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Hey stop quoting me without permission Neil 
I wants a mossball! Someone ship me one XD


----------



## Tikibirds

> I still say Tiki's moss ball is gathering an army somewhere


I'm gonna wake up and find a huge one holding a sword...

The damn thing is still missing :shock:


----------



## Sakura8

Tikibirds said:


> I'm gonna wake up and find a huge one holding a sword...
> 
> The damn thing is still missing :shock:


:lol: and :shock2: The moss ball army invasion starts in Alaska. Who knew. Wait, I saw a shrub by the side of the freeway last night that looked like a runaway moss ball . . .


----------



## diablo13

A shrub? Maybe they were migrating to the ocean to attempt to ally with the sharks and formed a shrub as a disquise


----------



## Sakura8

See, see? That's what I was thinking! They're smart, these moss balls! *looks suspiciously at all round green things including grapes and green apples*


----------



## diablo13

Beneath their green, fuzzy, and oddly twitchy disquise, they're really itty-bitty aquatic devils!


----------



## Sakura8

:lol: Oddly twitchy. That's funny.


----------



## diablo13

I mean they're plants, WHY DO THEY MOVE?!?!!?!


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, they can even rise up into the water to meet light. How creepy is that?


----------



## diablo13

Lol, RISE MY MINIONS!!! xD


----------



## Sakura8

Hey, are you the one organizing the moss ball army, diablo? *looks at you suspciously*


----------



## diablo13

Yes, I'm not a guy, I'm a giant friggin' ball of algae with fingers XD MUHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Sakura8

Noooo, say it ain't so! *runs away in terror*


----------



## diablo13

I move with no intent....*floats to top*


----------



## Shimizoki

Shimi has joined the ranks of Marimo owners. (Has 2 measuring roughly 4cm in diameter)


----------



## diablo13

Heheheh, more minions.... I MEAN CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Neil D

Names?


----------



## Shimizoki

They dont have names... I need time to understand their personalities before I can just name them.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Want! X(


----------



## fishcurl

@fightergirl - I just browsed Aquabid and there's lots of international sellers of moss balls


----------



## fightergirl2710

Eeee *goes to Aquabid to check it out* I wonder if they ship to India.. And if they're crazy expensive -__-


----------



## Kytkattin

lessandler said:


> On that note I thought I would post a word of caution... I got 2 marimos the about a week ago and put them in QT. I am also QT more than a dozen plants so I put one them in with some others. A couple days ago I was dosing them all with nutrients and excel forgetting it was algae.
> 
> Fast forward 2 days later I am seeing some slight browning on them. Others have said they do fine with excel, just be aware that higher levels of it can cause it to brown or die.


They have done fine with Flourish so far, so that seems safe. Excel is supposed to be bad for mosses too, right? 
I hope your moss balls will be okay!:-(


----------



## Neil D

Mosses? Mossi?


----------



## fightergirl2710

I think its just moss -_-


----------



## Punki

Mine lives in my fry tank and they sleep under/over it and like to dig into it for snacks, still cant think of a name


----------



## Shimizoki

I just cut my smaller of the two in half so that I could put one in each side of my divided tank... its a little sad seeing half moss balls.

Im a murderer.


----------



## Neil D

Rofl


----------



## fishcurl

<- Marimo enabler



fightergirl2710 said:


> Eeee *goes to Aquabid to check it out* I wonder if they ship to India.. And if they're crazy expensive -__-


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsm&1313766010

Inexpensive + free shipping


----------



## fightergirl2710

I found one but its ending in 10 seconds on ebay lol! 5 of them for 99 cents plus 6 dollars shipping! Hilarious XD


----------



## Shimizoki

keep in mind most people online are selling Nano mossballs... they are like 1-2cm in diameter... quite small.


----------



## Kytkattin

Shimizoki said:


> keep in mind most people online are selling Nano mossballs... they are like 1-2cm in diameter... quite small.



Very true! For the price, Petsmart has some pretty big ones. Plus no shipping. Tax though... :roll:


----------



## Kytkattin

Testing...


----------



## Sakura8

It's cute anyway, even with the white. :-D


----------



## Bettawolf19

Petsmart having a sale on them btw  $6


----------



## Sakura8

I want more! But I'm broke.  Maybe it's time Floofi was cloned . . .


----------



## fishcurl

Kytkattin said:


> Testing...


Squee! :grin: It's so kyoot!



Bettawolf19 said:


> Petsmart having a sale on them btw  $6


I keep checking my Petsmart but they've been out of stock. I knew I shoulda bought that other one when I had a chance. Boo


----------



## Neil D

Floofi's eyes just went O.O


----------



## Sakura8

*comes closer with scalpel* Hold still, Floofi, this won't hurt a bit. 

What are you doing on so early?


----------



## Neil D

I have to pee, but am too lazy to get out of bed....so I grabbed my iPad instead....(not for using the bathroom)


----------



## Sakura8

:shock: I believe the texting phrase I'm looking for is TMI.


----------



## Neil D

That actually crossed my Mind when I clicked.... Look at the self contol thread!


----------



## Tikibirds

I got 5 of the tiny ones but I still can only find 4 :shock:

mine need names.


----------



## Neil D

:shock:


----------



## diablo13

It's out gathering an army, tiki....... Name them Private, Commando, Leutinent, and Captain


----------



## Sakura8

No, the missing one is a commando out on a mission. The other one can be an ensign.


----------



## Draug Isilme

I'm curious, there's this online store I'm looking at, and they have a set of 5 marimo balls that are about a year old... They're tiny o.o... Since I know the take a while to grow, how would anyone say these marimo balls will fair in a 2.5 gallon tank, as far as being able to take care of what plants do in aquariums? >.>


----------



## LittleBettas

I have one in my 2.5 gallon, it seems to be doing well... though with five it might get over crowded


----------



## Draug Isilme

Yeah, I kinda figured.. I was actually thinking about getting the 5 smaller ones, so that way when they do start to grow big and strong, I can give away a few of them to some of my friends who have betta fish as well ^.^ (and probably keep one for a quarantine tank) It'd still take a while for them to grow, but I was going to keep at least one (and of course if all goes wrong with one, I'd have back up xD) or two for me.. They just seem like great gift ideas, too, for people who love fish, and are beginners, or have never used plants before, ya know?


----------



## Draug Isilme

Plus I plan to expand in the near future, and the fact that these things grow so slowly is somewhat convenient in that aspect xD


----------



## LittleBettas

Thats a good idea, I bought two, I have the large one, Fluffy, in my 2.5 gallon with my female Tihs:










and the smaller one, Globe, is in my 5 gallon (temporary placement)


----------



## Draug Isilme

Hehheh, with the way Fluffy is perched, it makes me think of a spherical birds nest ^.^ It's cute!


----------



## LittleBettas

lol, it does!
(I didnt even notice that!)


----------



## fishcurl

Tikibirds - I'm getting concerned for your safety. Isn't that the second one that's gone missing??? :shock:



Draug Isilme said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured.. I was actually thinking about getting the 5 smaller ones, so that way when they do start to grow big and strong, I can give away a few of them to some of my friends who have betta fish as well ^.^ (and probably keep one for a quarantine tank) It'd still take a while for them to grow, but I was going to keep at least one (and of course if all goes wrong with one, I'd have back up xD) or two for me.. They just seem like great gift ideas, too, for people who love fish, and are beginners, or have never used plants before, ya know?


Do check the size of your moss balls. If they're "nano" balls, they will be roughly .2" to .4" in diameter, perhaps a bit bigger depending on where they came from. If that's the case, I don't see any reason why you couldn't keep them all in a 2.5 gallon.

If, however, they're the size of a golf ball, I'd keep it at one or two simply because it'll start to get crowded in there.

Keep in mind that marimo grow veeerrrry slowly. 5mm a year under the right conditions. You may be waiting a while for them to grow big and strong ;-)

EDIT: @ LittleBettas - Fluffy looks like he's about to pounce :shock:


----------



## LittleBettas

lol, Fluffy is evil... he has a tendency to rotate arond the tank (why I put him on the perch) luckily Tihs is evil to so.... probably wasnt a good idea to put two evil things together now that I think about it...


----------



## Bettawolf19

I got one in Oscar's tank  I call him FoFo


----------



## BlueEyes

Sakura you need to add your moss ball to your signature.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Fofo and Floofi should have beautiful babies together XD


----------



## Sakura8

Floofi needs a bath. She's got sand all over her because I just planted the tank. I hope those plants live 'cause I don't want to go back to plastic. If they die, dang it, I'm just gonna stack a whole bunch of moss balls one on top of the other to create moss ball "trees" for the background.


----------



## fightergirl2710

You can use drift wood for branches XD


----------



## Sakura8

:-D Yeah, skewer the moss balls so they form green "snowmen."


----------



## fightergirl2710

You can go really extreme and make Calvin and Hobbes inspired snowmen


----------



## Sakura8

I'm picturing a weird but totally cool tank right now.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Hehehehe you could get little figurines of the 2 of them too! *Going overboard*


----------



## Sakura8

Those plants of mine had better live or I may have to resort to this.


----------



## Tisia

I got another moss ball from petsmart even though it looked kind of brown and lumpy, hmm, do I want to cut it up into multiple smaller ones now while it's in qt or wait till it looks a bit healthier, hmmmmm


----------



## Sakura8

Do it now while it's still groggy and disoriented from the car ride to your home.


----------



## Tisia

lol
moss ball:"oh my, what on earth is going on?"
me: *runs in screaming* "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" *ninja slice*
moss ball: "nooooooooooooooo!"


----------



## fightergirl2710

Sounds like one of those organ harvesting movies :S


----------



## Sakura8

:rofl: Precisely. It'll never know what hit it. It'll just know suddenly it's in pieces. :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710

*Is scared of new side of Sakura *


----------



## crezelda

got me a new one for $9 ( only place in town that had em)
kinda brown and dusty lookin, so im callin it scruffy


----------



## Sakura8

crezelda said:


> got me a new one for $9 ( only place in town that had em)
> kinda brown and dusty lookin, so im callin it scruffy


Welcome to the forum, Scruffy. 

Floofi is trying to block the entrance to the cory cats' cave. She keeps rolling closer and closer . . .


----------



## crezelda

shes gonna corner em in, and EAT THEM


----------



## fightergirl2710

You mossball keepers are crazy! *taps head*


----------



## Sakura8

:crazy: Yuppers, that's me! Floofi, come back here, stop terrorizing the cory cats.

Actually, it's affecting the danios more. They swim through the cave/tunnel at top speed and smash into her.


----------



## crezelda

ive already torn and rolled nugget into a small army of zerglings that live in those tiny 1 inch necklace bottles.
scruffy got a big squeeze bath and turned his take-home bag of water totally brown. hes qting in a rinsed out glass container i used to keep rooiboss tea in, and put the tea in a less pretty container. nugget's biggest part is in a small single serving of wine caraffe


----------



## Sakura8

:shock: Wow. Nugget sure got, uhm, divided up.


----------



## crezelda

http://www.etsy.com/listing/7896780...=US&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

not mine,... but at that price..i should try!


----------



## Sakura8

That's a rather clever idea, actually.


----------



## crezelda

ive seen em before, and i have the same bottles. i should buy some expensive, but small and shiney sand/gravel and some liquid fertiliser and sell them at the next reptile show im selling stuff at in september.

scruffy: i did NOT sign up for this....
babble: yeah well look at me, im a rug stuck in a tea cup now, and my butt is getting torn to pieces


----------



## Tisia

fightergirl2710 said:


> Sounds like one of those organ harvesting movies :S


it's going to wake up in a bathtub filled with ice and a note nearby, lol


----------



## Neil D

*awkward silence*


----------



## Tisia

*creepy music starts playing*
RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Eris Harmonia

I just got a Marimo ball :3

Since Ginji is sick right now, I'm keeping it in a small container off to the side, but I'll eventually add it to the fish tank. I named mine Spot, he's almost cube-shaped but was the best-looking one at the Petsmart. Does anyone else think these things bear a strange resemblance to green aquatic tribbles?


----------



## Neil D

Have fun


----------



## Draug Isilme

fishcurl said:


> Tikibirds - I'm getting concerned for your safety. Isn't that the second one that's gone missing??? :shock:
> 
> 
> Do check the size of your moss balls. If they're "nano" balls, they will be roughly .2" to .4" in diameter, perhaps a bit bigger depending on where they came from. If that's the case, I don't see any reason why you couldn't keep them all in a 2.5 gallon.
> 
> If, however, they're the size of a golf ball, I'd keep it at one or two simply because it'll start to get crowded in there.
> 
> Keep in mind that marimo grow veeerrrry slowly. 5mm a year under the right conditions. You may be waiting a while for them to grow big and strong ;-)
> 
> EDIT: @ LittleBettas - Fluffy looks like he's about to pounce :shock:


Yeah, I read a bit about the marimo, and as gifts, the growth rate is something to worry about.. I do plan on expanding my tanks aloooooot, but I don't have the means to do so at the moment.. and since the marimo take a while to grow anyway, it'll give me some time to accumulate the things I need for a large tank. So even if I can't give the marimo away, I should have a suitable tank by then for five ^.^ Although, now, I might not have to get the 5 nano marimo after all 'cause I went to my local Petsmart today and apparently they've started selling them, as well as hm betta's! I'm exciiiiiteeeeedd~!!!


----------



## crezelda

as for the bottles, i get mine with my jewelry making supplies at firemountaingems 
i actually found it easier to make 5mm balls than 1.5 cm ones


----------



## crezelda

also http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsm&1313216475

it's...almost a good thing someone recently jacked my credit card info cause now i cant pee away 30 bucks for a ball army lol ( at least not till i get my new card >.>)


omg he has 100+ wholesale discounts...
all those balls...


----------



## TonyK

I've read this whole thread and got me really interested in the green blobs. This Sunday 1 picked 2 up and they are doing good. I will put them in my 5 gallon at the end of the week.


----------



## Sakura8

Eris Harmonia said:


> I just got a Marimo ball :3
> 
> Since Ginji is sick right now, I'm keeping it in a small container off to the side, but I'll eventually add it to the fish tank. I named mine Spot, he's almost cube-shaped but was the best-looking one at the Petsmart. Does anyone else think these things bear a strange resemblance to green aquatic tribbles?


Cube shaped? Haha, that's funny, I haven't seen an almost cube-shaped one.

Welcome to all the new marimo balls! The moss ball army grows!


----------



## fishcurl

Welcome new army members! The ranks will be soon large enough to take over a small country.

I also found another one at Petsmart tonight. He's a biiiiig boy - the biggest I've seen thus far and at least 2" across.

He's in solitary confinement in Cannery Row (my QT tanks). Those are a 1/2 gallon mason jars and a 3.5 gallon tank to give you an idea of his size.


----------



## Sakura8

The army grows, the moss balls prepare to march at dawn. First, we conquer the aquariums, then the WORLD!


----------



## remiska28

*Naming Mossballs?*

Ok why is everyone naming their mossballs. What is their purpose? I'm lost! lol


----------



## Eris Harmonia

I named mine because it looks like a sea tribble and everyone else was doing it?


----------



## Sakura8

I named mine because I was forced to, otherwise an unfortunate betta would have been named Floofi instead. And they have no real purpose except they do help prevent algae in your aquarium. And they're cute.


----------



## fightergirl2710

And I thank you for that! *Bigwetkiss*

Still early here XD...


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, instead a betta got named Chunkers. :lol:


----------



## fishcurl

remiska28 said:


> What is their purpose?


To seek the Holy Grail!


----------



## dramaqueen

There is a white betta, bred by Faith from Bettatalk that is called a Holy Grail.


----------



## Sakura8

And to battle the Knights Who Say "Ni!"


----------



## fightergirl2710

And the rabbit! OMG the rabbit! D:


----------



## Draug Isilme

Sakura8 said:


> I named mine because I was forced to, otherwise an unfortunate betta would have been named Floofi instead. And they have no real purpose except they do help prevent algae in your aquarium. And they're cute.


I'm assuming they're not uber effective except for in a certain amount, but I thought they were also able to take the bad ammonia out, and oxygenate the water?


----------



## Sakura8

:lol: Yay, a fellow fan!


----------



## Tisia

I had tried to explain holy grail to Neil once, he had never seen it, makes me sad


----------



## Draug Isilme

xD You should so watch Monty Python with Neil! WHAT...... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## Sakura8

:lol: Ni! Ni!


----------



## fightergirl2710

Where did you get that coconut??


----------



## fightergirl2710

Have you guys watched Fawlty Towers? Is so awesome XD John Cleese is amazing! (We have the same bday lol)
To stay on topic: Moss balls are cute :3 I'm going to ask at my Indian forum if I can find them locally


----------



## Sakura8

Ah, British comedy. Gotta love it, even when you're sitting there going, "What the heck?" 

Draug, I don't know if moss balls take ammonia out or not. I know that they use up all the nutrients that bad algae (like the kind you get on the glass) use, thus keeping it under control. Other than that, I think they're just kinda fun to watch.


----------



## fightergirl2710

I love British comedies XD Everything from Are You Being Served? to My Family XD


----------



## Draug Isilme

Sakura8 said:


> Ah, British comedy. Gotta love it, even when you're sitting there going, "What the heck?"
> 
> Draug, I don't know if moss balls take ammonia out or not. I know that they use up all the nutrients that bad algae (like the kind you get on the glass) use, thus keeping it under control. Other than that, I think they're just kinda fun to watch.


British comedies are great ^.^ But yeah, I've just been trying to get in as much research as I can about this specific plant, and all the stuff I've been reading says they pretty much do what all plants do, which is taking in nitrite (and maybe a few other things I don't really recall -.-). Oh, and this just dawned on me! The great reason why this particular plant kills the algae is because it's a giant ball of algae itself! xD Never occurred to me with everyone treating the plant as any other plant and not like actual algae (I guess you could deem it as the 'weed' in aquatic plants?). But yeah, I apologize if I seemed a bit off putting.. It's just the more I read about it, the more I get fascinated by them and the more I want one and will get one when I get the chance ^.^ I just didn't like the idea of the plant seeming like its use was to prevent algae from spreading to unwanted places and not very useful in any other way other than to look cool.. (I'm the type of person who loves function as well as fashion, and this plant pretty much has it to me ^.^; )


----------



## Tikibirds

> Tikibirds - I'm getting concerned for your safety. Isn't that the second one that's gone missing??? :shock:


 I can only locate THREE of them :-?

They are going to attack me in my sleep :shock::shock:

SInce they are the real tiny ones, I wonder if they went down the drain when i dumped out tank water??

I shall call one moss ball PINKIE and the other THE BRAIN..hehe


----------



## Neil D

You are going to get attacked. Pinky and 'the brain' are assassin group names. Or they sound like it.


----------



## Sakura8

Tikibirds said:


> I can only locate THREE of them :-?
> 
> They are going to attack me in my sleep :shock::shock:
> 
> SInce they are the real tiny ones, I wonder if they went down the drain when i dumped out tank water??
> 
> I shall call one moss ball PINKIE and the other THE BRAIN..hehe


You're scaring me, Tiki. :shock: Maybe you need to attach bells or something to the remaining three. :lol: If they went down the drain that means they could be anywhere soon! They could come up out of the loo and bite unsuspecting people on the bum!


----------



## Tisia

Draug Isilme said:


> xD You should so watch Monty Python with Neil! WHAT...... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


Neil is Neil D on this site, not someone I know in person, lol. if I knew him in real life I would have loaned him my copy by now, since I don't really make it a habit to watch movies with 13 year old boys, lol


----------



## Draug Isilme

Tisia said:


> Neil is Neil D on this site, not someone I know in person, lol. if I knew him in real life I would have loaned him my copy by now, since I don't really make it a habit to watch movies with 13 year old boys, lol


Oooooh, my bad xD With the way everyone talks about them, I thought Neil was a marimo you named  And sorry for thinking you were a marimo, Neil D! I should've payed closer attention...


----------



## Neil D

What? WHAT? (SKIP TO 00:02)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey0B3DQWtJ8

I'm so lost and scared.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Neil D said:


> What? WHAT? (SKIP TO 00:02)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey0B3DQWtJ8
> 
> I'm so lost and scared.


xD Sorry.. um... Tisia said you've never seen Monty Python before (and with the way everyone was talking abot marimo, I thought she was joking and meant her marimo named 'Neil' hadn't seen it, nor was I really paying attention to the usernames on the side >.>;;;...), so I was joking, saying that Tisia should watch it with you.. and Tisia corrected me saying you were an actual person in writing in the forum so yeah ^.^;;;; I'm sorry I thought you were a marimo!! Also, Avatar: The Last Airbender = the shiz/<3 it!


----------



## Neil D

Lol "WHAT?"


----------



## diablo13

It's alright, many people confuse Neil for what he's not XD sorry, Neil, I just had to


----------



## Tisia

diablo13 said:


> It's alright, many people confuse Neil for what he's not XD sorry, Neil, I just had to


I'm not confused about the fact that Neil's not not a fooey! lol


----------



## diablo13

Not not? Is that a type or are you messing with my mind? Believe me, it doesn't need more messing with XD


----------



## Tisia

you said with what Neil's not, so I went for the double negative, lol. it's okay, I confuse myself a lot of the time too


----------



## diablo13

I'm gonna pretend like I understand XD. Why do the sweet potatoes I'm eating taste like tacos?


----------



## Neil D

Stop talking about me.


----------



## fishcurl

I kinda want to get another moss ball and name it Neil D


----------



## Neil D

:-/


----------



## diablo13

I wonder whata sweet potatoe taco would taste like.....


----------



## crezelda

yep, stage 1 of the balls plot is well underway: mind warping rays that make thier owners loopy and easier to manipulate. luckally for me my brain is as fuggered as it can get, so it wont work on me :>


----------



## diablo13

I don't even have a mossball.....


----------



## crezelda

second-hand radiation


----------



## Tisia

diablo13 said:


> I wonder whata sweet potatoe taco would taste like.....


well they have sweet potato chips, hmm, think it could be good if you did it right


----------



## crezelda

...im sooo eyeing that 10 lot of balls on AB..... i could try and sell half of them off in cute jars at the reptile show to pay for the ones i keep..


----------



## fightergirl2710

Mmm aren't sweet potatoes tapioca?? I never figured this out.. I've had tapioca chips but never sweet potato ones, I love boiled sweet potato though


----------



## Draug Isilme

diablo13 said:


> I don't even have a mossball.....


Me neither.... -.- Buuuut its definately a plan in the making! I'm trying to come up with names for it so I can post it in this forum >.>;


----------



## Tisia

so I've now gone from 1 large lumpy marimo








to 5 smaller and even lumpier ones tied with fishing line, lol


----------



## diablo13

Aw, baby mosses!!!! Now I crave a taco.....


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Hey Confuzzled is MY word xD


----------



## LittleBettas

Tisia said:


> so I've now gone from 1 large lumpy marimo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to 5 smaller and even lumpier ones tied with fishing line, lol


Are you using any kind of plant food with them?
Im considering dividing one of my mossballs....


----------



## Tisia

I put them in some used tank water and like a drop of florish, lol


----------



## LittleBettas

lol, thank you!


----------



## Neil D

Oh... Confuzzled was your word! Thought it was fighters...


----------



## dramaqueen

I thought it was yours, Neil. lol


----------



## crezelda

i read that a little salt helps the ball. i added a little tiny bit of sea salt to my ball jars and give them used tank water to help em grow up


----------



## fightergirl2710

Its everyone's word lol! I just happen to use it often..


----------



## Draug Isilme

crezelda said:


> i read that a little salt helps the ball. i added a little tiny bit of sea salt to my ball jars and give them used tank water to help em grow up


I read that a few times, too, but some people who wrote those posts didn't specify what kind of salt exactly... Do you know if any kind of aquarium salt will do, or epsom salt (I believe that was one actually specified), or should it actually be sea salt?


----------



## crezelda

no idea...i used sea salt to be safe, i have some non iodised sea salt i used in a taxidermy experiment


----------



## Draug Isilme

Ah, okay. I figured I'd ask on the off-chance you did 'cause I'm at a loss on how to go about treating marimos and it still being okay to be put with my fish... ^.^;


----------



## crezelda

oh ill rinse them off before i pop em in..but i kinda like carrying them around with me around the house in thier jars


----------



## LittleBettas

lol Crez... in Japan, moss balls are treated like pets, they are kept in jars with some sand (and water) and a decoration (stone or shell, etc)


----------



## crezelda

yeah i know...so i put mine in little glass jars with some used tank water and substrate and i kinda carry em around with me in the house sometimes XD


----------



## Draug Isilme

Hehheh, cute ^.^ I was gonna buy a marimo ball before the fish and stuff I need for it since it won't take too much care.. I'll probably do something similar, like have it on my bedside table and talk to it occasionally.
Oh, and since I'm thinking about it.. I haven't gotten one yet, but I want to claim the name before someone takes it xD Its name will be Katamari! And if I get a second or split this one in half at some point, I'lll name the other Damacy! Its after the puzzle video game Katamari Damacy. One of my friends said it reminded her of it, so I figured it'd be a perfect name for a marimo ^.^

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katamari_Damacy

With all this talk of an army, I think it's quite fitting xD


----------



## LittleBettas

lmao, they are really cool


----------



## crezelda

too bad bettas hate current, cause i wanna get a tank like that one where the current keeps like a dozen of them rolling around


----------



## Draug Isilme

Ah, me too! I loved the concept of the marimo rolling around like they would in the wild ^.^ But alas... us betta lovers have to make some sacrifices, I suppose ;__;


----------



## Neil D

Not mention how freaky it would look. ;_________________;


----------



## Tikibirds

> They could come up out of the loo and bite unsuspecting people on the bum!


ATTACK OF THE BUTT BITTING MOSS BALL

comming soon to a theater near you!


----------



## fishcurl

Sakura8 said:


> If they went down the drain that means they could be anywhere soon! They could come up out of the loo and bite unsuspecting people on the bum!


:shock:

As if we had enough to worry about with snakes and whatnot :shock:



Neil D said:


> :-/


Oh, I'm sorry, Neil. I was just joking. I won't name a moss ball after you 



Tisia said:


> so I've now gone from 1 large lumpy marimo
> 
> to 5 smaller and even lumpier ones tied with fishing line, lol


:shock:

It's like moss ball Frankenstein.

*covers her moss ball eyes* 



crezelda said:


> yeah i know...so i put mine in little glass jars with some used tank water and substrate and i kinda carry em around with me in the house sometimes XD


That. Is. AWESOME!!!!

I've often often considered taking them on field trips outside the house 



Draug Isilme said:


> Oh, and since I'm thinking about it.. I haven't gotten one yet, but I want to claim the name before someone takes it xD Its name will be Katamari! And if I get a second or split this one in half at some point, I'lll name the other Damacy!


++++++1billion!

You win at names :lol:


----------



## Neil D

Haha thanks fishcurl it wouldve confused everyone...


----------



## Sakura8

Tikibirds said:


> ATTACK OF THE BUTT BITTING MOSS BALL
> 
> comming soon to a theater near you!


Tiki, I'm not sure if I should be more worried about the missing moss balls or the rate at which you're acquiring bettas. :-D 

What's this green thing floating in my loo? Aaaaagh! *glub blub*


----------



## Tikibirds

> Tiki, I'm not sure if I should be more worried about the missing moss balls or the rate at which you're acquiring bettas. :-D


*cackels hystrically*

I going to try the soriety thing sometime in the next 2 weeks - needed a few more females :-D. The recent male - he had fin rot and ammonia burns and he is a tan color. I never seen a tan one before.


----------



## Tisia

fishcurl said:


> It's like moss ball Frankenstein.
> 
> *covers her moss ball eyes*


IT LIVES!!!! muahahahahaha


----------



## Sakura8

Tiki: Well, the sorority explains the sudden jump in your betta total. :-D I was like, wait, weren't there 12 the last time I checked? But I'm still puzzled and a little afraid about those missing moss balls.

Tan, you say? Is he staying tan or do you think he might color up when he feels better?


----------



## diablo13

I'd like a brown betta, tan sounds pretty though


----------



## Tikibirds

> Tiki: Well, the sorority explains the sudden jump in your betta total. :grin: I was like, wait, weren't there 12 the last time I checked? But I'm still puzzled and a little afraid about those missing moss balls.
> 
> Tan, you say? Is he staying tan or do you think he might color up when he feels better?


 I still havent found those moss balls. I didnt see them in the sink either :shock:

I think on the next paycheck I am going to get a 10 gallon tank that comes with filter and a hood, and some tall silk plants. I guess I have to cycle this tank don't I?? 

I have no idea about his color. It looks like coffee with alot of milk added and it turns that tan/cream/kaiki color. His fins are outlined in black but i think its from fin rot


----------



## Pryderi

I recently got a moss ball and it started shooting out a green javamoss like sprout thing. What's it doing?


----------



## Sakura8

Pryderi said:


> I recently got a moss ball and it started shooting out a green javamoss like sprout thing. What's it doing?


Trying to take over the world. Seriously though, I have no idea. Maybe it got some Java moss stuck to it in the pet store and the moss is starting to grow?


----------



## diablo13

It wants to suck your brains 0-0


----------



## Draug Isilme

fishcurl- ^.^ Thanks! One of my friends said the marimo reminded her of the game (saying my fish were next) and it just hit me that it would be the perfect name(s)!


----------



## crezelda

Pryderi said:


> I recently got a moss ball and it started shooting out a green javamoss like sprout thing. What's it doing?


feel if theres a hard center. i heard some places will just have java moss rolled around a ping pong ball and call em marimos


----------



## Sakura8

:shock: I didn't know that. So dishonest, what is the world coming to? I know mine is definitely a moss ball. I have Java Moss and they feel totally different.


----------



## BlueEyes

It's trying to suck out your brains. No worries. 

Ha, I love how the rest of my family refuses to take me to Petsmart or Petco. They've learned. 

I need one of these moss balls.


----------



## Neil D

LOL something small like _family_ can't get in your way, un
Ess your too young to drive. *|*


----------



## LittleBettas

This is probably one of the most amusing threads around 

So, I decided to clean out my 5 gallon 100% water change early, and on the spur of the moment decision, since my moss ball Globe is so much smaller than Fluffy, he is getting some "spa time" (gets to sit in front of the window for a while) 
On another note.. Fluffy is no longer in his perch... suspicious, Im considering tieing him down to something stationary...


----------



## Sakura8

Fluffy is trying to join the moss ball army. I wedged Floofi in between a plant and a cave/tunnel 'cause she kept trying to block the entrance. My danios would go screaming through the tunnel and smash into her.


----------



## LittleBettas

Yeah, when I went to feed everyone this morning Fluffy was sitting in front of the entrance to Tihs's hidy-hole, luckily Tihs doesnt care for it... but Im suspicious non the less...
Luckily Globe dsoesnt seem to be evil yet...


----------



## Sakura8

Fluffy the evil moss ball, hahaha. Maybe Fluffy wasn't evil and Tihs warped him.


----------



## LittleBettas

.... that is possible since Tihs is evil :0
lol, well, I decided to "divide" Fluffy... hopefully his "children" turn outlss... creepy
I now have Globe in with Tihs... so soon we will see if Tihs is the mastermind... or if Fluffy truly was EVIL


----------



## Sakura8

:lol: You shall definitely have to post the outcome. I can picture Tihs rubbing her fins going, "Another green blob to bring over to the dark side."


----------



## LittleBettas

LMAO, dont worry I will, Im monitoring any change in movement... though if it turns out Tihs is bringing the moss balls to the darkside... I have NO idea what to do :0


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, I guess if Tihs is the mastermind it means she doesn't get any more playmates to corrupt. :-D


----------



## LittleBettas

lmao, she seems to do okay with the ghost shrimp... though they may be her minions... I never thought of that!


----------



## Sakura8

They're "ghost" shrimp. They're evil to begin with.


----------



## LittleBettas

lmao, I never thought of that... :0


----------



## Sakura8

Tihs: "Go my army of undead shrimp! Bring back all the moss balls you can find so that we may turn them to the dark side as well!"


----------



## LittleBettas

LMAO, now I feel safe sleeping at night!


----------



## fishcurl

I am planning a Moss Ball Aquascape in a 1 or 2.5 gallon Mini Bow. My husband thinks I'm insane


----------



## LittleBettas

=O

Please post pictures of it when it gets set up!!!!


----------



## Neil D

Great. Just when I started sleeping with the lights off at night.(I have sleep issues) -_- . Great. Thanks. *darts manically around the house turning on all lights*


----------



## LittleBettas

Neil! did you forget they go TOWARD the light!!!!


----------



## LittleBettas

Oh, and while Globe has yet to move, the babies I made with Fluffy are moving... I think Fluffy was evil inside and out...


----------



## Neil D

*destroys cable box and uses night vision. Then brandishes Splee at all the evil balls.*


----------



## LittleBettas

lmao, wow, poor Splee...
but you may have better luck with goldfish (the DESTROY moss balls)


----------



## Neil D

I meant electric box, and I was thinking of goldfish, but they're too much work. *continues holding Splee*


----------



## LittleBettas

lmao, Well... my dog eats moss balls... and her mouth is bigger than Splees


----------



## Neil D

Yes but Splee is a awesome ninja piggy of doom.


----------



## LittleBettas

.... yeah..... well... my dog makes noises like Cewbacca noises!
lmao, ninja pig


----------



## Neil D

Ninja pig, ninja pig, does whatever a ninja pog does. Can he shoot, big huge blades? No he can't cos he's just so fat. HIIIIII YAAAA! Pig Ninja Slice!


----------



## LittleBettas

LMAO, aw, poor Splee, hes to fat to shoot huge blades


----------



## Neil D

He can't shoot _big, huge_ blades. He shoots arrows full of poison...


----------



## LittleBettas

... o.... well, in that case...
maybe we should create an anti-evil moss ball force?


----------



## Neil D

Yes. Splee, our bettas, and ALL THE GOLDFISH IN THE WORLD!!*evil music*


----------



## LittleBettas

(and m pitbull Chai! the plant and dirt eaing dog who likes the taste of fish water!)
Perhaps there is hope from the evil moss balls yet!


----------



## crezelda

im gonna go to a craft store
bjuy googley eyes, and maybe stupid doll hats
...and have a photoshoot....
when i have money to do such a stupid thing

being a poor artist= so many awesome/stupid ideas, so little money to see them happen...


----------



## LittleBettas

lmao, thats going to be cute!!!
If you use the AQ glue and let it dry (though I doubt the moss ball can survive outside of the tank that long) then the bettas would LOVE it


----------



## crezelda

i'd probably fassion pins to anchor into the ball
edit- or sew in teddy bear eyes


----------



## LittleBettas

Aw, teddy bear eyes!!!


----------



## Tikibirds

have you ever seen coraline?
I'm imagining moss balls with those button eyes the "other mother" used.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Tikibirds said:


> have you ever seen coraline?
> I'm imagining moss balls with those button eyes the "other mother" used.


xD That'd be so wicked! Heh.. It's 'the other' moss ball! Loved both, the movie AND the book. The book is actually a bit creepier than the movie >.>.. It is a kids book, but if you haven't, you should give it a read ^.^ I read it at night in my room next to a small side table lamp.. With little light, it added to the feel of what was going on in the book... and I'm sure if you had a marimo with buttons for eyes right next to you staring you in the face, it'd be extra creepy!


----------



## LittleBettas

CUTE!!!!
I love the button eyes idea!!!

(oved the movie Coraline)


----------



## caitic10

Just bought one from a tropical fish store downtown. It's really tiny...


----------



## LittleBettas

Aw, congrats!!!!


----------



## dragonflie

You guys that have named your marimo balls are cracking me up!


----------



## LittleBettas

lol, hey, dont make fun of the baby fluffies and Globe!!


----------



## crezelda

browsed LPS and forced myself not to bring another one home

big letdown as what i thought would be awesome LFS is a hole
they even called me an idiot for trying fishless cycling=[


----------



## Neil D

Call them fat. It'll make you feel better.


----------



## crezelda

Neil D said:


> Call them fat. It'll make you feel better.


....im 5' 2 and 275lbs lol

theyd just laugh at me XD


----------



## Neil D

Call them anorexic? XD


----------



## crezelda

Neil D said:


> Call them anorexic? XD


lol

but yeah, i got the whole " pop zome zebra danios in, what idiot told you to put fish food in??"

i will say its annoying as my ammonia levels are still high despite having plants and seeded gravel in, and theres still fluffy mold about, despite having strained the fish flake powder thru a teabag >.<


----------



## Draug Isilme

crezelda said:


> browsed LPS and forced myself not to bring another one home
> 
> big letdown as what i thought would be awesome LFS is a hole
> they even called me an idiot for trying fishless cycling=[


Wait.. is LPS a pet store?


----------



## Neil D

Local Pet Store


----------



## LittleBettas

Lmao Neil... wow...


----------



## Neil D

???


----------



## Draug Isilme

Neil D: Oooh, okay ^.^; I feel kinda like a tard, now..
crezelda: Well hell, since they were so rude, you should probably've called them out on how ignorant they are in not knowing the different variations of cycling and how they're obviously insensitive towards fish and only care about money since they suggested you buy zebra danios to cycle the tank and nothing more... Oh, and how their customer service sucks because they blatantly called someone who was willing to give their store a try an idiot, followed by crappy advice.. >.>.. but that's just my opinion ^.^;


----------



## LittleBettas

lol, Neil, to the fat then anorexic comments

I agree with Draug though...


----------



## crezelda

eh it sucks cause now i really doubt weather i did it right. i mean i failed first try and caused mold by uysing sinking pellets, but i vacuumed and did a 75% and then a 50% vacuum and WC, and i powdered goldfish flake and strained it in a teabag, and still got mold...


----------



## Tikibirds

I think I shall name my Moss balls:

Spike
Fluttershy
Greenie Pie
Twilight sparkel

and the missing ball needs a name too....


----------



## crezelda

Tikibirds said:


> I think I shall name my Moss balls:
> 
> Spike
> Fluttershy
> Greenie Pie
> Twilight sparkel
> 
> and the missing ball needs a name too....





.......
as soon as i get acess to my paypal back, i want to order a my little marimo herd


----------



## Draug Isilme

crezelda said:


> eh it sucks cause now i really doubt weather i did it right. i mean i failed first try and caused mold by uysing sinking pellets, but i vacuumed and did a 75% and then a 50% vacuum and WC, and i powdered goldfish flake and strained it in a teabag, and still got mold...


At least you're learning how not to do it >.> Sometimes there are 1 million ways to do something wrong, and one to do it right.. Through trial and error, I'm sure you'll be able to succeed with your cycling ^.^

On another note to not drift too far away from marimos, I should be able to get one next week ^.^ Whoo-hoo! Comin' to claim you, Katamari!!


----------



## Draug Isilme

xD Fluttershy... "I'm sorry, what was that?" "... *squeek squeeky squeek*"


----------



## crezelda

my plan of action is wait till the mold dies down, wait for ammonia dies down ( still good dark green) and do a massive vacuum/wc, and buy some pepper cories...not the normal idea for cycle fish, but i want to add more peppers to my group, and i can qt the newbies in one hit

im a little worried about my cycle crashing while im gone for 2 weeks, i was gonna buy some ammonia buy my bf said thats not the way to do it after he heard the fish store keeper go on earlier... was gonna make him feed it ammonia and keep monitoring it while i was gone, oh well



or i could just empty the 20g, let everything die off over the 2 weeks, and just transplant everything in my 10g into the 20g when i return...hoo humm


why couldnt i stick to one cute little betta in a cute little tank all by himself? nooo i learned about community tanks and planted tanks and how much i can DIY with decorations... *grumble*


----------



## caitic10

My little marmio looks so funny sitting in it's quarantine tank. It's so tiny the tank looks gigantic.

It has to little bumps that look like little pointy ears....lol.

At the tropical fish store where I bought it they had sharks! Right across from the aquatic plant tanks where two black tipped reef sharks....they were creeping me out a little. Once the moss ballwas in it's back and payed for, I went up and stared at the sharks. Turns out their names were Fish and Chips lol.


----------



## Neil D

@ crezelda that's happened to all of us. Lol


----------



## crezelda

Neil D said:


> @ crezelda that's happened to all of us. Lol


what part? XD


----------



## Neil D

Getting us sucked into the larger hobby....


----------



## crezelda

thank my land lady... shes asthma allergic, so i understand anything fluffy. but shes a sweet little old lady who near pooped herself when asked if i could have a lizard =[

fish are cool, but they weren't my first choice, but i like company.
im gonna save my 10g for an axolotl at an upcoming reptile expo, until i have money for a 20 long, at which i figure at half filled a 10g filter will be fine. The axo breeder agreed to trade for some art <3


----------



## Sakura8

crezelda said:


> lol
> 
> but yeah, i got the whole " pop zome zebra danios in, what idiot told you to put fish food in??"
> 
> i will say its annoying as my ammonia levels are still high despite having plants and seeded gravel in, and theres still fluffy mold about, despite having strained the fish flake powder thru a teabag >.<


Is that seriously a fish store? IDIOTS! Gagh, it sounds like a fish store that should focus on selling fish to eat, as in dead fish, because with knowledge like that their fish will end up that way soon. Someone hold me back, those people make me mad. Grrrr, calling you stupid for doing fishless cycling. . . . *gets ready to beat ignorant fish store workers with a piece of driftwood*


----------



## Draug Isilme

xD I also made a comment on how ignorant they were for being tards and how their customer service obviously sucks... I think I'm the least likely person to hold you back, 'cause I'd be with you getting ready to smash a 10g fish tank on top of someones head!


----------



## Sakura8

Tikibirds said:


> I think I shall name my Moss balls:
> 
> Spike
> Fluttershy
> Greenie Pie
> Twilight sparkel
> 
> and the missing ball needs a name too....


Name the missing guy Mr. Invisible. Or Houdini.


----------



## Sakura8

Draug Isilme said:


> xD I also made a comment on how ignorant they were for being tards and how their customer service obviously sucks... I think I'm the least likely person to hold you back, 'cause I'd be with you getting ready to smash a 10g fish tank on top of someones head!


Oooh, you smash on the head, I'll break their toes with the driftwood.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Sakura8 said:


> Oooh, you smash on the head, I'll break their toes with the driftwood.


Sounds like team work to me ^.~


----------



## TheCheese909

I think I have spent the past... I have no idea how long now, few hours (off and on) reading this whole thread. You guys make me want to go buy moss balls for all of my bettas. All 6 of them. lol. 

I had been looking at the Marimo's for awhile, i have been seeing them at PetSmart for the past month or so and hadn't seen them ever before then. Seeing as how they are on sale right now makes me want to get one. I was interested in them before, but didn't want to pat $8+ for a ball of moss that I knew nothing about. I looked them up and then found this thread and you guys have made me want to get one (or more) so bad. I have acouple questions though.

I've seen that quite a few of you have said that Ghost Shrimpies go well with the Moss Balls and also help keep the tank clean. But I've also seen acouple different posts (elsewhere) that some Bettas have tried to swallow whole one of the shrimps and have gotten them stuck in their mouths. I'm sure that is a rare thing.. but it still makes me iffy. I know you don't really neeeeed to get the shrimp too, but do they do anything special(er) that Algae Eaters and a Plecostomus wouldn't do? 

Just curious.


----------



## Sakura8

Yo Cheese. Moss balls go great all on their own. Just QT them for a week and then plonk 'em in your tank and they'll take on a life of their own. They don't need shrimp or plecos or anything, just a little bit of space to bounce around. They're really great that way. 

As for the shrimp, er, yeah. I personally have never tried shrimp with my bettas before because I've heard too many horror stories about the bettas making midnight snacks out of them.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Yeah, I heard some cases where it was okay to have ghost shrimp with bettas, but also heard bad... I knew it was fifty-fifty.. I probably should've done better research about ghost shrimp like I've done before with bettas (although I realized THAT wasn't enough, so I've done alooooot more as of late), but seeing as how the ghost shrimp were pretty cheap, I bought one to try out.. He was killed over night ;__; I feel bad about it every time I think about it, but it was a curiosity I just had to satisfy... but yeah, I'm not saying you shouldn't try it, cheesy-cheese, but definitely look into it as much as possible if that's something you would like to try. Even then, it's still risky, but it's not at all 100% impossible. *shrugs* I'm even thinking about trying it again, but not without going in depth on care for ghost shrimp, how well they do with bettas, and so on and so forth..
.... but you should definately get a marimo, even if you don't get the shrimp!! ^.^


----------



## crezelda

well tbh i dont remember him calling ME stupid
it was " what IDIOT told you to do that?"
and course all i could say was " ..the internet" which made me feel sheepish >.>;
his store was a dump, looks like its on its last legs as its trying to branch out to reptiles and stuff, and its stock tanks were old and barren


----------



## HazelrahLayna7

The sale is still going!!!! Yeah!!!! =D I'm going on a 'tour the pet stores around town' journey tomorrow, and am planning on getting two marimo's to join the marimo army! 
So....as I don't have the tank set up yet (Ten gallon, divider, and two bettas in their own part! ^-^) I can just put them in a container with water, turn them every now and then, and squeeze them? That's the basics of marimo care as far as I can tell, but did I miss anything?


----------



## Draug Isilme

Um, so yeah.. I forget what I'm supposed to do, exactly.. but I'm revamping my tank and I have a choice of either buying the ones in their own individual cups, or the ones that are actually in the tank with the other fish (which are a bit bigger) at my local Petsmart... Supposedly they're the same price and they're on sale ^.^ I forget how to get rid of things like snails, 'cause the ones in the tanks seem riddled with them... How should I go about making the marimo snail free before I add them to my tank?


----------



## fishcurl

HazelrahLayna7 said:


> I can just put them in a container with water, turn them every now and then, and squeeze them? That's the basics of marimo care as far as I can tell, but did I miss anything?


Naming them and petting them daily. Telling them that they are a good ball also helps. If you can, exercise them with daily walks. Do NOT feed them after midnight.

Oh, and they like fertilizer, too 



Draug Isilme said:


> How should I go about making the marimo snail free before I add them to my tank?


Put them in regular tap water (no conditioner) and QT them for at least a week. Check it everyday for hitchhikers. If the tank they came from was particularly infested with snails, I'd QT them longer.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Yay, thanks fishcurl ^.^ You're the best!


----------



## crezelda

im so jealous of that sale, we dont have it here, marimos are still 9 bucks


...im so eyeing a bulk order from AB soon as my (*&^*&%^& CC comes in
even if i dont sell any...i'll have a bloody moss herd


----------



## Draug Isilme

xD Well, if it makes you feel better, they only took two bucks off, and the sale's gonna end on the 21st...


----------



## crezelda

; ; im going down to the states on the 22nd...
; ;


----------



## Draug Isilme

Oh, crap.. >.< I feel bad, now... ;__; sorry


----------



## Eris Harmonia

When I brought my marimo home, it was spewing this weird orangey powdery stuff :/ it was in the row of tanks with the fish. I'm STILL QT'ing it, it's still being questionable. No snails though. Any idea what the orangey stuff is?


----------



## Sakura8

Algae, I guess. Which is odd. Algae on a ball of algae. But I get orangeish reddish stuff in my tanks too. Right now it's on the glass, the leaves of my fake plant, and the cave decoration. I think it happens when the water is warmer and the light is really bright.


----------



## Tikibirds

> Name the missing guy Mr. Invisible. Or Houdini


Houdini it is


----------



## Sakura8

Floofi's starting to split a little. I'll probably bet kicked off for this, but I can't resist: she's developing a butt crack. ^_^


----------



## Tikibirds

LOL.

She has a BUTT CRACK:-D


----------



## Sakura8

Seriously, you can't see it yet but when I go to squeeze her, I can feel the split right down her side.


----------



## HazelrahLayna7

fishcurl said:


> Naming them and petting them daily. Telling them that they are a good ball also helps. If you can, exercise them with daily walks. Do NOT feed them after midnight.
> 
> Oh, and they like fertilizer, too
> 
> 
> Put them in regular tap water (no conditioner) and QT them for at least a week. Check it everyday for hitchhikers. If the tank they came from was particularly infested with snails, I'd QT them longer.


Great, sounds like I can do that! :lol:
I already have the names Nowhere Man and Blue Meany in my head...lets see if those are the names I end up with!



Sakura8 said:


> Seriously, you can't see it yet but when I go to squeeze her, I can feel the split right down her side.


:rofl:

And soon I am off! *Yay!* I am coming my minions! Or...maybe I shouldn't say the 'm' word, that might put idea's into their heads.


----------



## Neil D

Butt CRAAAAACK!


----------



## Sakura8

Yay, we've brought another person over to the moss ball side! Hazelrah, now that you're getting a moss ball, you could easily say you live in Mossflower Woods. Just don't mention that your version is a tank with moss balls and not a forest with an abbey for mice. (I love those books but I haven't read them in years, thanks Hazelrah, you've inspired me to go read Redwall again)


----------



## bahamut285

Okay guys, no offense but I've been avoiding this thread actively because you are all turning it into a "chat" thread. I won't say anything about the OTHER chat thread that you guys have, but this is the CARE section of the forum.

There are people who are trying to ask legitimate questions in the CARE section (about Marimo or otherwise) and you just keep bumping up your inane chats to the top, and burying others.

If you want to chat, please go to the BETTA CHAT or LOUNGE sections. Thanks


----------



## Sakura8

Y'know, she's right of course. We _are_ just chatting. 

By the way, I got another moss ball. Is it okay to QT it in the little cup it came from? I'm not sure I have a choice.

Edit: Although, I do want to point out I actively search the Care and Disease sections for threads that need answering so even if I'm helping to bury them, I'm also helping to find them. I do tend to forget to check the habitats section, though. And the OTHER thread is okay; it seems like it's just chat but we answer lots of betta-related questions there too.


----------



## bahamut285

Thank you for understanding.

It's fine to QT him in the little cup. Just rinse the cup in hot water from your tap, give him a lukewarm shower and squeeze bath; then put him back in the cup. You don't need to treat the water.


----------



## Sakura8

Okay, I'm glad I can QT him there. My mom would kill me if I got out another tank just to QT the moss ball. 

Thanks, Bahamut. 

Edit: Everyone, the new chat thread about moss balls is here! Bahamut's right, this thread is for technical stuff.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=781597#post781597


----------



## CoverMeInClay

How long should a moss ball be quarantined and is it ok to QT it in tank water from the tank it will be going into?


----------



## Draug Isilme

Um, from what I recall, you can use tap water and quarantine it for about a week so the chlorine in the water will kill whatever is infesting the marimo ball. If you're having to worry about something like snails and it seems like it's a bad case, quarantine it a bit longer Otherwise, you can squeeze out the tap water, and when you place it in the tank, squeeze it again, so it will soak up the treated water in your tank. I hope that helps


----------



## CoverMeInClay

Draug Isilme, yes it does. Thank you! I was worried I'd have to keep in QT for much longer.


----------



## HatsuneMiku

how can you tell if it has snails or is infested with stuff ? ..


----------



## caitic10

I was considering giving my little marmio some fertilizer.
First of all, does fertilizer come in different types? What type shoudl I get for my moss ball?
Do I take it out of the tank to be fertilized? Or is it okay to fertlilizer it with my betta still in the tank?
How do I fertilize it? Do I just dump the stuff in and leave it for a few day?
As you can tell, I have absolutely no experience with aquatic plants. XD


----------



## Draug Isilme

Um.. Well, if it comes in those little cups, I'm not really sure... Although you never know if they're infested with anything microscopic (never know what kind of tank they had them in before they put them in the cups) so it's just one of those things where you need to decide on whether to take the extra step of precaution or not. Otherwise, I know at my Petsmart, they also keep some in the fish tanks where you can visually see the little snails scurrying about the tank and on the plants... If that's the case and you don't want a huge snail boom in your own fish tank, it's definitely a good idea to qt.

Edit: Also, I was finally able to buy a marimo today ^.^ His name is Katamari!


----------



## Neil D

Cool...i should make my own ball...on my mac..hmm...

*buys software to make a "Marimo" app...*


----------



## Sakura8

Mistress, really the only way to tell if it has snails is to QT it for a week and wait if any snails start crawling around. The moss ball doesn't have to have snails per se, just snail eggs/larva and before you know it you've got a rampaging horde of hitchiker pond snails. As for any other nasties, again, QT is the only way to get rid of them.

Caitic, I believe most people use Seachem Flourish for their fertilizer. I think you just pour it into the tank. I know some people use a plastic syringe (I got one at the baby section in a drugstore) to inject the fertilizer directly into the moss ball. And don't worry, I have no experience with aquatic plants either. It takes time. My first, like 10, aquatic plants died rapid deaths.


----------



## crezelda

so i got down to the states to get my hands on some marimos, only came home with 1 as the rest were small. was wondering what do snail babies look like? its got teeny pinhead golden things on it, and came from a tank with snails in it. i dont wanna kill all of them, as i do have algae issues, but i dont want a whole bunch messing up my tank, just keep it in tank water in a jar instead of tap water for a week till theyre big enough to pick and sort out?


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah. Do the little pinhead things move? If they do, they're almost certainly little baby snails. If you want to keep them, definitely do QT in tank water. But you would probably be fine killing off all but one snail. Those hitchiker snails breed faster than rabbits.


----------



## crezelda

so ive heard...the lady there said they can breed asexually? or was hers just a case of buying a pregnant one?


----------



## Sakura8

Nope, they can breed asexually and boy do they. Start with one and you'll have 20 within weeks.


----------



## HatsuneMiku

what do i put in the qt tank to get rid of the nasties ?

mine had a lot of nasties on it .. i ran it under water for 5 minutes .. then threw it in my 1g hospital tank .. and now there's this brown carpet looking thing in there .. ewwww


----------



## crezelda

yeah my balls were pretty dirty, and got a lot of bottom-of-the-tank ickies when i first jarred them. just rinse rinse rinse rinse!


----------



## crezelda

Sakura8 said:


> Nope, they can breed asexually and boy do they. Start with one and you'll have 20 within weeks.


will my betta or cories be fine eating the ones i dont want?


----------



## Sakura8

I've heard bettas will pull them right out of their shells and eat them although I've never personally seen them do so. I don't know if cories will eat them or not. When I had a snail in my tank, my cories ignored it. Or so I'm guessing since I found it still alive climbing up the wall.


----------



## bahamut285

Depends on your betta. Some betta think EVERYTHING is food, some are picky.


----------



## Neil D

RPFL haha I love bettas...


----------



## crezelda

This is with gravel, a terra cotta flowerpot dish, mutilated moss balls, and a java fern in a terra cotta ring wheight

i had to wrap it around a ton in thread to keep the tattered moss bits from floofing off and around


----------



## Neil D

"floofing off and around" ?


----------



## lessandler

*Help my Marimos are dying?*



crezelda said:


> This is with gravel, a terra cotta flowerpot dish, mutilated moss balls, and a java fern in a terra cotta ring wheight
> 
> i had to wrap it around a ton in thread to keep the tattered moss bits from floofing off and around


Love the inventive use of mossballs... Not a popular thing on this thread, but I also plan on mutilating mine... Or at least I planned on it until they starting dying 

Not sure what I am doing wrong. They are still QT'ing even though it's been over 2 weeks, in small containers next to a window with morning light. I starting dosing ferts, and using tank water from my cycling tank with a ton of nitrates in it thinking it would like it. 

Then I starting getting brown diatoms so I aggressively began changing the water and squeezing them out. Now they are turning whitish on the edges! They still pearl with oxygen everyday, but I fear the worst.

I have had them before and was one of the ones that touted their ease of care. Now I am at a loss... Too much light? Too much heat? Is it some form of white algae?

I have removed them from the direct light into a cooler place today... fingers crossed.


----------



## Neil D

Hmm...maybe they know you're gonna mutilate them...

But really, I'm thinking too much sun....not sure...


----------



## Sakura8

Frankly, I didn't even know they COULD die. Maybe the water is too clean? Since they're algae, they need some stuff to eat I guess. I'm at a loss too, lessandler. I hope they pull through so you can mutilate them.


----------



## crezelda

frankenstein marimo creations...


----------



## Sakura8

Tempted, so tempted. But I don't know what I'd make if I mutilated mine . . .


----------



## Neil D

a carpet for your bettas...


----------



## Sakura8

A retro 60's shag carpet. :lol:


----------



## Neil D

XD


----------



## lessandler

I was going to try to make the marimo bonsai or a marimo cave out of a coconut cave and marimos. But I really don't want to waster the driftwood, cave or the effort if they are going to die. Put them in the tank with moderate led lighting, filtration and a heater.

And I am going to resist the urge to squeeze them. I think I may have been fondling them too much... So I guess it's true, if you play with your balls too much they may wither and die.

Hopefully someday I will be back to show off my healthy mutilated balls... but not today


----------



## Kytkattin

I just have to say, the innuendo that comes with talking about our balls... It is just funny if you read this stuff the wrong way. lol.

I have to say that mine are really doing quite well despite too much light and heat (a nice toasty 82!). I regularly use ferts, and they are under LED lights, so maybe they aren't too bright. But I don't really want to mutilate them. I have thought about cutting Meatwad in 2 because he is just so darn lumpy...


----------



## lessandler

Mine are now under LED as well, and away from the direct light of the window. And I have the heat up to 82 as well, so good to hear that won't kill them.

Can I ask you what ferts you are using? The only stuff I have is made by ADA (amano) for do aqua called "be green". I think it is primarily trace elements. Also I thought I read somewhere that they actually like some salt, but it sounds so counterintuitive with plants. I wish that there was some magic potion I could sprinkle on them and they would revive...


----------



## fightergirl2710

I have a question: I bought myself a mossbll yesterday and it seems to be shedding a bit, is that normal? :/


----------



## Neil D

OMG Kytkattin, I know right?? :rofl:

Fighter, how much? If its excessive, it may not be good.


----------



## fightergirl2710

I found a bit of green fuzz floating in the QT, not a lot but noticeable.. :<


----------



## Neil D

Maybe he's feeling hot so he's shedding? lol, really though, maybe its the water params...it sounds like a tennis ball, which "shed" but are still useable...hmm...


----------



## fightergirl2710

I have no idea :/ He's getting some indirect light, he's in qt with freshwater, no salt.. I molded him a bit because he looked "eggy" before I put him in...


----------



## Neil D

Maybe that moulding just kinda caused him to "shed" a bit...like extra skin for those people who have fat removed...


----------



## fightergirl2710

Ewww thanks for the mental image neil XD
I've put him in the tank now, lets see what happens.. I'm not putting the bettas in till tomorrow.


----------



## Neil D

your welcome...so....have any of your balls farted...lol, that sounded WRONG! roflmao


----------



## fightergirl2710

I haave only MoMo and he's being a complete gentleman so far XD


----------



## Neil D

XD


----------



## HatsuneMiku

i think somethings wrong with my moss ball too @[email protected] he's getting this tan ish color fuzzy stuff on it .. and it's in qt


----------



## Kytkattin

lessandler:
I use Seachem Flourish. Or I did until yesterday when I moved to my dorm and forgot them at home... lol. 

So far they still look great. They are pearling like crazy. I was actually going to take a picture of them, but the lights already went out for the night. Because the water is so still it looked like they made a bubble nest! lol.


----------



## fishcurl

Mistress said:


> i think somethings wrong with my moss ball too @[email protected] he's getting this tan ish color fuzzy stuff on it .. and it's in qt


Is it all over brown or just in one spot?

If it's in one spot, give him a turn.

If it's all over, are you using conditioned water in the qt tank? Some marimo respond poorly to chlorinated water. In which case, I would recommend giving him a water change with conditioned water - make sure he gets a good swish and rinse.

Even better, use the old water from your fish tank, right after doing a change. It will have nutrients in it that the moss ball craves.

Fightergirl - pearling is a great sign! That means your marimo is photosynthesizing


----------



## fightergirl2710

Fishcurl- Kyt's is pearly.. Mine is just sitting there lol! He was shedding but now he decided not to. He has some debris from the gravel stuck on him... He had one or two bubbles yesterday but I squeezed him DX... He keeps going into egg formation!
I'm just leaving him alone for now. >.>


----------



## Tikibirds

Mine are developing BUTT CRACKS as well...


----------



## fightergirl2710

I can feel the cracks on mine as well! And everytime I try to make him spherical he goes all oval ><


----------



## Neil D

O.O

Oh my garnet! Jeez, I forgot I was on the Moss Ball Thread, and then I see Tikibird's post, "Mine are developing "BUTT CRACKS" as well!" I laughed so hard!! haha


LOL

okay...continue...


----------



## fightergirl2710

No no continue on <3 mossball thread! Bahamut weel keel!! 
*is scared*


----------



## HatsuneMiku

fishcurl said:


> Is it all over brown or just in one spot?
> 
> If it's in one spot, give him a turn.
> 
> If it's all over, are you using conditioned water in the qt tank? Some marimo respond poorly to chlorinated water. In which case, I would recommend giving him a water change with conditioned water - make sure he gets a good swish and rinse.
> 
> Even better, use the old water from your fish tank, right after doing a change. It will have nutrients in it that the moss ball craves.


it's kinda like brown patches .. like if u think of someone pulling out their hair in chunks in their hand's and then decided to put that on a giant moss ball .. that's what it looks like .. but on a smaller scale .. hehe ..

i tried to rub it off but it doesn't come off .. and when i pull on it .. it pulls out the greens under it .. so i stopped pulling on it .. i'll do the tank water thing next =D ..

is squeezing it everyday while it's in qt bad for it ? cus everytime after i change their water and give them a squeeze they get all these bubbles around it the next day


----------



## Sakura8

The bubbles are good, they mean that the moss ball is photosynthesizing or using up light nutrients to eat. I'm not sure what to tell you about the brown patches, though. Maybe try a fertilizer on it? Like Seachem Flourish.


----------



## bahamut285

Someone say my name? LOL JK I was just checking up.

James sheds sometimes, and he's very lumpy. How do you use your flourish? Do you dump it on his head or inject it like that creepy video?


----------



## Sakura8

I was thinking just dump it on his head, I'm not sure I could bring myself to inject it. I'm curious, do these guys naturally form balls or does someone roll sheets of algae into balls? It feels like Floofi is trying to unroll or something.


----------



## bahamut285

The majority of them grow in balls, however some form "blobs" in awkward spaces. There is also a "free floating" form, so maybe that's why they shed? I am not sure. At least that's how they roll (pun intended) in Lake Akan


----------



## fightergirl2710

I read that the balls we buy may or may not be artificially made. D: MoMo looks all gross again! How many baths does he need? Grrr..


----------



## Sakura8

Haha. Okay, I wonder if Floofi is a man-made ball then because she sure is trying hard to become a carpet.

Exactly how is MoMo gross, Fighter?


----------



## fightergirl2710

Well, remember the flaky gravel, a bit of it is pretty powdery and cloude up the tank, now its settled and 60% of it has settled on MoMo! He looks brown all over X( It comes off when I clean him but it all settles again and he's brown again!


----------



## Sakura8

Oh, that kind of gross. Erf. Uhm, rinse him off and shake him? Does he float when he's squeezed out of water? Maybe he should float for a while instead of laying on the substrate.


----------



## fightergirl2710

He sinks slowly. :/ Haven't checked if he floats.. He's moved an inch from where I put him, I can see the depression where I had placed him.. I don't think Oni could have moved him, he's so big! I'm creeped out.


----------



## Neil D

He is planning to attack you!! XD


----------



## fishcurl

fightergirl2710 said:


> Fishcurl- Kyt's is pearly.. Mine is just sitting there lol!


Well that'll teach me to reply late at night using only my phone and half a brain cell >.<

I haven't seen Bubba or Gleep move yet. I think I have the laziest green blobs ever.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Mine moved an inch since yesterday, I have no idea how.. I is a scared


----------



## HatsuneMiku

maybe he moved from oni's swim current =D

don't let him mind control u !!


----------



## Shimizoki

Just to let you know... 60 pages about moss balls is just wrong.

On a side note:
My doctored Mossball looks like it is some what reforming a sphere. Its no where close yet, but the flat side is much less flat than before. I got my dad to put one in his tank... it runs and hides in caves. Sometimes we find it manning a sunken ship. Its quite the energetic bugger.


----------



## HatsuneMiku

i wish mine would move @[email protected] .. they all just sit there


----------



## Neil D

That means they're not plotting against you...XD


----------



## fightergirl2710

He moved again! He's 4 times Oni's size all round lol! So I don't know how Oni could move him... I think he moves when I sleep *shifty eyes*


----------



## Sakura8

You don't have a filter in there or anything that would move him, right? Hmm. Sleep with pruning shears tonight, just in case.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol! Definitely! Although I think his grudge might be towards my sister more than me for all the poking, squeezing and googly eye threats.. Oh and the new one.. "Make a face on a ping pong ball, stick MoMo on top of it.. Instant Marimo afro! XD"


----------



## Sakura8

:rofl: Oh dear. Maybe MoMo should go in a special tank in your sister's room, then she can be freaked out by him mysteriously moving in the middle of the night.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol! I don't know who would be more scared XD


----------



## Sakura8

True, I forgot about her plans for poor MoMo. Maybe he keeps moving in the tank because he's searching for an escape route.


----------



## fightergirl2710

The poor guy has had nothing but trouble, first the shedding, then Oni trying to molest him and now the evil sister and superglue! Maybe I should set him free XD


----------



## Sakura8

Roll him out the front door. "You're free, you're free!" *squish* as someone steps on him. 

Oh-kay, I think I've gotten things taken care of, now I really am off to bed. I hope you get some rest, too. Hopefully he'll stop moving for a while.


----------



## fightergirl2710

Ow! I don't want to think about it XD
Bye Sakura, sweet dreams, I'll take a nap in a while too.


----------



## Neil D

Oh wow. The moss ball thread is the flippin' WEIRDEST thread in the world. lol


----------



## Sakura8

I'm not arguing with you there. But then, it IS a thread about something that is algae but called moss so I guess weird is the norm.


----------



## Akito38

It would seem I have no choice but to get a marimo ball now. 

I have a large wine glass for it so it can sit in quarantine for a bit before adding to my tank.


----------



## Neil D

Actually the "I have no self control thread" is the weirdest.

This is close third, behind the Teen Lounge


----------



## sallysblooms

I found your forum and saw the moss ball thread. I have five balls so far. I have a 29 gallon BioCube, so there is room. They are adorable. One keeps wanting to go into the castle. He doesn't understand there is no light in there! They are gorgeous little things.


----------



## Neil D

I lurv that last pic!! Want!!! *steals*


----------



## Draug Isilme

xD Maybe the one wants to get some shut eye! The castle aquarium is pretty badass.. I love it ^.^


----------



## Sakura8

Hi Sallysblooms and welcome to the forum.  That setup looks awesome! (I love BioCubes) Now all you need is a cute little betta to go with it. ;-) All your fish look super lovely in there.


----------



## sallysblooms

29 Gallons is a lot for one Betta. Maybe I will get a smaller tank in the future with a Betta. They are so lovely.


----------



## Sakura8

If you do get a betta, everyone here will be happy to help you get him all set up.


----------



## Wolfstardobe

Just got a Moss Ball via eBay. :-D Should be here saturday! Got him for $3 and $2 for shipping! Yay! My betta and ghost shrimp will surely love him! ;-)


----------



## audjree

Wolfstardobe said:


> Just got a Moss Ball via eBay. :-D Should be here saturday! Got him for $3 and $2 for shipping! Yay! My betta and ghost shrimp will surely love him! ;-)


i saw that on ebay. i want to know what size you get. hehe c: i plan to buy one from petsmart really soon, but i might buy it from ebay.


----------



## wildflowers

*What is the TRUTH about Moss Balls?*

Hi there, I am new to this site and am very excited to have become a owner of a beautiful Betta. I was interested in buying one of those adorable moss balls for my new Betta girl named Betty (see profile pic ) and the Petco specialist told me it was not good for them because it is made of algae. However, I see that lots of Betta fish owners have them. So now I am very confused! 

Are the japanese moss balls a good idea or not?

I would appreciate the help guys!


----------



## audjree

yes, they are actually balls of algae, but they actually help keep your tank free of algae and help keep it clean. 

here's some more info:



PewPewPew said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Marimo/Moss Balls (all/general):*
> 
> *Bio: *Marimo/Moss balls are a very interesting plant indeed. Compact balls of special moss, these plants take on a life of their own and sometimes move about the tank and up the sides without being touched. The can range from very small balls to very large, fist-sized balls of moss. They are fantastic tank cleaners and help keep the tank naturally filtered.
> 
> *Ideal Temp: *70-80’F (Some believe this plant fares best in cooler water, 77’F and less)
> 
> *Substrate/Rooting?: *This plant shouldn’t be buried or tethered to anything. Allow them to plop into place, and if they move, just move them back. You may find them floating, climbing the sides of the tank, or hiding amidst other plants.
> 
> *Ideal Spot in Tank/Light: *Place these plants where you can enjoy them. They are very quirky and interesting, and should be on display. This plant does very well in low light, but can do well in moderate light as well.
> 
> 
> *Fertilization: *Fertilization helps this plant grow. Growth is usually slow. Use: Liquid fertilizers, if already in the tank, root tabs.
> 
> *Special: *On occasion, pick up your moss ball and give it a gentle squeeze to remove the cruds it picks up while on its travels in your tank. Do not be too rough with it, though! Dunk it gently a few times in water to remove debris, and then add back to the tank with the old bottom facing up, so it won’t yellow. This plant can be attached to objects when pulled apart, if desired. However, there are better options for mosses that are much cheaper, like Java moss. It’s best to leave these guys as balls.


----------



## Wolfstardobe

The closest petsmart to me is like 350 miles away  so I had not other choice really. I am curious about the size also and the health. I will be looking forward to this weekend As this will be my first attempt on raising any live plant (besides the algae that tends to grow without permission!


----------



## HatsuneMiku

=D lol now the algae will grow with your permission


----------



## Draug Isilme

sallysblooms said:


> 29 Gallons is a lot for one Betta. Maybe I will get a smaller tank in the future with a Betta. They are so lovely.


Aw, I can see it being a really awesome tanke for a sorority, then! ^.^ Female bettas galore swimming through the castle and with marimo balls..


----------



## audjree

Wolfstardobe said:


> The closest petsmart to me is like 350 miles away  so I had not other choice really. I am curious about the size also and the health. I will be looking forward to this weekend As this will be my first attempt on raising any live plant (besides the algae that tends to grow without permission!


once i get my marimo ball, it will my first live plant as well!  



Mistress said:


> =D lol now the algae will grow with your permission


lololololol haha xD


----------



## wildflowers

Ok is there anyone on this forum who say no to these balls at all for a Betta?? If you do, please speak up!...if not, then I guess I will get one for my Betty


----------



## Draug Isilme

Yeah, that PetCo employee must've been misinformed themselves 'cause it is algae, but it's like the moss ball keeps it all contain in one specific spot where it's more appealing and still does the job a plant is supposed to do ^.^ It's like taking a weed and turning it into something that is aesthetic and still functional so it becomes great to have! I don't think anyone will object to having a mossball xD At least, not on this forum...


----------



## Wolfstardobe

> =D lol now the algae will grow with your permission


lol yes! :-D


----------



## sallysblooms

My six moss balls are GROWING BIG!


----------



## Sakura8

Yay, sallysblooms! Your tank looks lovely, as always.


----------



## turtle10

Whoa this is a long thread! I wanted to read it all but 62 pages is just too much lol. I have two normal sized marimos and some baby marimos I just ordered. The babies are literally the size of nickels, they are so adorable. I have them in one of those apple-shaped apple juice glasses with some gravel, a pretty stone, and a fake aquarium plant that looks like flower. But after reading through part of the thread, do you think I should upgrade their "tank"? Do they need like a 1-2 gallon space?


----------



## sallysblooms

They would love it. They can stretch their legs. LOL


----------



## turtle10

Ooh I am going to do that then. Silly question: baby bettas grow more with lots of water changes, is it the same for baby marimos? lol


----------



## TheCheese909

What else aside from ghost shrimp take care of moss balls? I had two good sized ghost shrimp (i bought bigger ones so my betta wouldn't eat them) and he ended up eating them anyway. lol. I'm looking for some kind of cleaner that will take care of my moss ball and keep my tank clean. Its one of those 2.5 BettaBows, so i can't have anything that will get too big.
Should I just buy some more shrimp again? They are only like 23 cents or something, but I don't really want to buy them if they are only going to be eaten lol.


----------



## Kytkattin

turtle10 said:


> Ooh I am going to do that then. Silly question: baby bettas grow more with lots of water changes, is it the same for baby marimos? lol


Well, dirty water (to a point) would probably be better for them, considering that is their food of sorts. Though you do have to be careful with ferts. And keep in mind that they can take YEARS to grow. They are not like other plants. If they are green, you are good. If they are pearling, you are great and that means they are growing the most. 



TheCheese909 said:


> What else aside from ghost shrimp take care of moss balls? I had two good sized ghost shrimp (i bought bigger ones so my betta wouldn't eat them) and he ended up eating them anyway. lol. I'm looking for some kind of cleaner that will take care of my moss ball and keep my tank clean. Its one of those 2.5 BettaBows, so i can't have anything that will get too big.
> Should I just buy some more shrimp again? They are only like 23 cents or something, but I don't really want to buy them if they are only going to be eaten lol.


You take care of moss balls. lol. I have been keeping mine for a couple months now and they just live with bettas. If you want to get more shrimp, make sure there is a lot of cover, though that might not be possible in such a small tank. Keep in mind that many people buy ghost shrimp as feeders, so if you want to do that, go right ahead. Also, since your betta does want to eat moving things, and the tank is small, he should just stay a single fish. If he ate the shrimp he might think anything else in invading his territory and kill or eat them too!


----------



## TheCheese909

Okay thats fine, I know I'm supposed to take care of them lol, I take him out and rinse him down and all that, but I was just wondering if there was something else that can take care of him from time to time as well.  I've grown quite fond of him and named him Hank. lol


----------



## Draug Isilme

You'd be able to get a critter to eat little pieces of edible goodness stuck to the marimo, but as far as maintenance, you get other things like poop stuck to it, which doesn't get eaten, and you'd have to worry about the gases that build up in the marimo and no aquatic creature I know is able to squeeze a marimo for you every once in a while xD It'd be interesting to see, though...

Edit: I have an apple snail, his name is Super Kami Guru, that likes to glide over them and I suppose he eats bits and pieces of stuff that gets stuck to the marimo's, but other than that, Guru loves to poop on them and push them around like he's training for some snail triatholon I had no idea about >.>; He doesn't do a very good job of cleaning them, but he sure likes to make a mess on them! Especially if they go over the little calcium stuff I put in the tank for my snail... -.- It looks like my marimo's snorted up coke ;;;


----------



## Kytkattin

TheCheese909 said:


> Okay thats fine, I know I'm supposed to take care of them lol, I take him out and rinse him down and all that, but I was just wondering if there was something else that can take care of him from time to time as well.  I've grown quite fond of him and named him Hank. lol


Trust me, I have been wondering for a while what I could put in my split tank with 2 boys (each getting 2.75 gallons). I haven't tried shrimp, and snails make a big bioload. There are no fish that I know of that are suitable for a tank that size (other than a single betta, of course!!!). Oh well, at least bettas are pretty. :roll:


----------



## Magelina

Finally got a marimo ball! Its nearly 2in. in diameter. I hope I don't kill this plant. D:


----------



## Dragonii

Kytkattin, I have an amano shrimp and a nerite snail with one betta and just a nerite snail with the other. You can usually get very small olive nerites and they don't add much of a bio load. They are good at eating algae. Assassin snails work well too but they don't eat algae and will kill other snails. They are good at moving around the sand though. And they are pretty.
Amano shrimp are good because they will eat extra food and help keep things clean. In most cases they are fine with bettas.

Only bad experience I have had is that I have this one betta that is solid white and no matter what kind of shrimp I put in his tank they seem to chew on his tail. Not sure why, but anything I put in there seems to result in him missing a chunk of his tail.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter

So I got a moss ball a few days ago! 

However, it seems to be kind of pale compared to the other ones I see posted here. Any tips on what I can do to help it recover? (Picture attached)


----------



## Draug Isilme

Um... How's your lighting for starters?


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter

Pretty good, it's across from a window so it gets diffused light. I usually have my tank light on for about 6-7 hours a day. The Ball was kind of pale when I got it, but there is some normal green in one part.


----------



## wnppmy

These don't require direct sunlight, are low light, I rinse mine about once a week like a sponge, should do fine for you.


----------



## Draug Isilme

wnppmy: *shrugs* Even like fish or people, after reading so much from other peoples experiences and my own as well, each marimo ball seems to have their own personal preference. Granted they have the same basis to follow like you've pointed out- low lighting and cleaning maintenance, but otherwise, imo, a person just needs to find the right sweet spot to help a marimo ball to thrive.
AcrimoniousArbiter: What kind of lighting do you have for your tank? Is it only getting it's nutrients from the indirect sunlight your using or does your bulb have enough kelvins to where you're probably giving your marimo too much lighting? In truth, if your bulb doesn't have too much kelvins, then you don't have to worry alot about how long you keep your bulb on and such- as it's not going to encourage much growth for anything.... but if you do have the right lighting for plants then you need to stick to a schedule (like what you're doing now) to not encourage algae growth. Usually 8 hours is the minimum and 12 hours is the max... It seems like 10 is more or less the ideal sweet spot for most, but as I said before it can vary for each individual... You should definitely figure out if it's because your moss ball is getting too much or too little light.
Other than that, how's your moss ball cleaning maintenance routine? Do you clean it once a week or more than that? I've found that (for my marimo's anyway) too little and too much cleaning will cause them to have growth problems and get a rotten egg smell..
Oh.. also! You said your moss ball was pale when you got it, but there were some normal geen parts in it.. I wouldn't doubt that it's because the place you got it from didn't have adequate lighting for the marimo- the ones that stay in the fish tanks at my PetSmart are all groutesquely pale while the ones they keep in cups seem to look great save for debree that develops and sticks to them... Did it develop green spots after you took it in or has it stayed looking the same since you've gotten it? If anything, it could be that you have an ideal envirornment for your moss ball, but since it grows paaaaiiinnfuuulllly slow it'll probably take a good while for the marimo to recover on its own.
I'm not absolutely sure how well this will work.. it's more of an idea, but it seems to make sense. You could trim the marimo a bit (which encourages a plant to grow, so your moss ball will feel the need to speed up it's production rate) and if you feel the need to, inject the inside of it with some fertilizer to give it a boost- no, ferts aren't really necessary but I imagine that it would help your marimo to a faster recovery... I know when some people divide their moss balls, after stitching them they inject them with fertilizers, so yeah.. >.> if anything, it's not an unheard of idea xD
I hope this helps you a bit!


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter

Thanks for the reply! Tonight I kind of aggravated the ball and picked off some of the pale/brown parts, and lightly tore it to expose the healthier algae. I put it back in a mesh-bag kind of thing to keep the round shape. The light I have in the tank is a 5,000k fluorescent bulb, so I'm not sure if that's good?

I think the ball was crap when I bought it, since PetCo must have taken bad care of it. I'm back on campus and might check out the PetCo up here to see if their selection looks any better.


----------



## Draug Isilme

No prob! Hopefully that'll help it grow nice and healthy, now! ^.^ Usually 5,000k is the minimum. Although you've said it was getting indirect sunlight as well, soooo... >.> Kind of a toughy to really say if it's enough or not xD If you feel like it isn't getting enough lighting, the usual bulb to get for low light plants is 6,500k; 7,000k being the highest recommended bulb. Of course it might be as simple as adjusting how many hours of light your plants get with such a low kelvin rated bulb xD Just keep in mind to not exceed anymore than 12 hours of light and change your bulb yearly!
I'm sure what you have your marimo ball in are fairly good conditions and it just needs to recover from PetCo's bad care xD


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter

Good news! A fairly large section of my now mutilated moss ball is showing oxygen bubbles! Now I just need to find some thread to tie it together again...


----------



## Draug Isilme

Wh00ts!! =^.^= Yay lil pearlies!!


----------



## Gen2387

I've never had plants in my tanks before and I REALLY DO NOT have a green thumb. So i thought I'd start slow and get a moss ball. So me and my sis each bought one yesterday for our tanks. We're QTing them for about 3 days in tap water in case there are snails or other thing in there. They're cute and golf ball sized. We even named them. Mine is Tribble and my sister's mossball is Dr.Moss.

Can't wait to put them in the tank tomorrow and see how our fishies are going to react. 

I just wanted to know if what i'm doing is correct:
I will take them out, squeeze and rinse once a week during water change (is that correct?)


----------



## Draug Isilme

Awesome ^.^ Welcome to the army! May I suggest you quarantine them for a week in tap water instead of three days? Once a week should be fine, just make sure it doesn't have a rotten egg smell as you'll either not be cleaning it well/often enough but you should be good. And remember not to squeeze them too hard xD My first moss ball I got is uber hard 'cause I had been a little too rough so it's not quite as hollow as my other one- which is very squishy!


----------



## Silverfang

y'know, I keep managing to kill mine... or at least they turn brownish and fade and stink >.>
The bright side is they are food farms for my snails, and when I Get my shrimp


----------



## wnppmy

I'm far from an expert on these, but should have tap water treated with anti chlorine and they do best in reflected light not any form of high intensity light no direct sunlight. A simple weekly hand water rinse suggested Ive had them a month in an unfiltered bowl with Betta, currently updated to 5 gallon heated filtered tank, a Ghost Shrimp and or pigmy catfish keeps mine manicured quite well. Check them before purchase, no brown spots, might as well start with a decent moss ball.


----------



## wnppmy

Here's a short clip, now have 3 Moss Balls. Catfish helps keep them groomed.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMcK1e20mbU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## repru04

I keep seeing pictures of marimo and a shrimp in a glass. Can a shrimp survive like that? The picture is very pretty but I have no clue about shrimp care. If it's not so Bad I might try it but I don't want to harm any little shrimpys.


----------



## Draug Isilme

How big of a glass? Shrimp have a small bioload, but like fish or any other aquatic creature you need to keep up with water quality. I would imagine you'd be able to keep a shrimp in a small gallon or maaaaybe even a half gallon, but I woudln't recommend it 'cause you'd more than likely still end up changing the water frequently and having to care for it more so than you would if you were keeping it in a larger tank.... If you're up to the responsibility and extra water changes, you can try it >.> If you do and I were you, though, I'd monitor the ammonia levels to see how long it takes for the ammonia to spike... that way you can see how long it takes for a shrimp to build up ammonia in comparison to a betta fish or anything else aquatic your caring for- it'd give you a grasp on how much ammonia a shrimp can build up per gallon or half gallon in __ days.. seems like a bit of knowledge that would be nice to keep on hand >.>... but that's just me...


----------



## skthurley

So i read through this huge thread last Wednesday and fell in love with the idea of a Marimo Moss ball. I like the fact that it can help deter algae from growing in the tank, and help keep the water clean.

So I purchased one last Thursday evening. He's a big sucker. lol! Squishy and odd shaped. Haven't figured out what to name him yet.

but I have a question. i have been quarantining him in the cup i bought him in since Thursday. I've been putting fresh tap water in every day and gave him a good squeeze on Thursday. The tanks he has come from are known to have snails. So i definitely want to make sure he doesnt bring snails in my tank. Thus far i havent seen any. 

The 10 gallon tank I'm planning on putting him in has had water in it for a week, with the filter running and heater going. I added some liquid beneficial bacteria supplement and some water conditioner when I set it up.

How long should I quarantine Mr. Mossball for before putting him in the tank?


----------



## Draug Isilme

Depends on how worried you are with the snails. Usually it's typical to quarantine a marimo for a whole week in tap water- since they're so durable and can handle regular tap water in comparison to other plants. Otherwise, some people like to quarantine their moss ball for another week in dechlorinated water- that way you can monitor and make absolutely sure that your moss ball doesn't have any unwanted critters on them. Plus if anything possibly died inside the marimo, you'll know by the smell and you'll have a chance to treat it before unknowingly contaminating your tank with a dead carcass >.>;;.... So yeah, it all depends on how long you want to quarantine it ^.^Sounds like you're off to a good start!


----------



## skthurley

OK thanks! I will finish the chlorinated water quarantine this Thursday then do another week of quarantine in dechlorinatedwater. I really want to avoid snails.


----------



## LittleFishy531

Quick question about quarantine. I bought a medium sized ball off ebay and 5 nano ones. I got the medium sized one this afternoon. I rinsed it out and filled a tupperware up with tap water and I'm going to leave it in there for a week. Can I leave the lid on the tupperware or should I leave it off?


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter

LittleFishy531 said:


> Quick question about quarantine. I bought a medium sized ball off ebay and 5 nano ones. I got the medium sized one this afternoon. I rinsed it out and filled a tupperware up with tap water and I'm going to leave it in there for a week. Can I leave the lid on the tupperware or should I leave it off?


I don't think it matters, since they get all the nourishment they need from the sun/water.


----------



## xjenuhfur

I got my moss ball today from petsupermarket, they were only $5.99. It's in quarantine right now for a week, which is the recommended time, right? My roomie is ball sitting for a week cuz I've run out of room in my dorm. Lmao. But now I'm faced with a dilemma, what do I name it?


----------



## Gen2387

Ballsitting? LOL! 
You can name him something that has to do with a furry little ball. I named mine Tribble (Star Trek). Maybe something like Gremlin, Gizmo, Fluffy....


----------



## phoenix91

I have 1 big moss ball and 2 little ones, i had 5 nanos but gave a few to friends with tanks 

I've noticed the bigger one, which i have in a 20g planted dwarf puffer tank seems to attract algae like a magnet. The tank has a slight blue green cyano problem and the moss ball isn't helping me out any. It's the first thing to get covered.

Should i remove it for now? I have a 1/2 gallon bowl it could live in for a while.


----------



## xjenuhfur

My bettas name is Goblin! Gremlin seems like a good one!


----------



## Draug Isilme

xjenuhfur said:


> I got my moss ball today from petsupermarket, they were only $5.99. It's in quarantine right now for a week, which is the recommended time, right? My roomie is ball sitting for a week cuz I've run out of room in my dorm. Lmao. But now I'm faced with a dilemma, what do I name it?


Fizzgig! ^.^ It's from the Dark Crystal if you've never seen it >.>;......


----------



## xjenuhfur

Draug Isilme said:


> Fizzgig! ^.^ It's from the Dark Crystal if you've never seen it >.>;......


I've never seen it. But I got ghost shrimp today and named them bool, char, int, double, float, and freebie. Cuz I asked for 5 and got six. But since their names are types in programming, I was hoping to name the ball something from a video game. Maybe Dr. Genki, like from saints row three!


----------



## xjenuhfur

I squeezed my moss ball this morning and now I understand the farting noise. lmao! I grabbed him/her/it out of my roomies room this morning to squeeze it, and when I put it back in the water, it made a hilarious farting noise! My roomie looked at me and I starting laughing and told her "The moss ball just farted! I have a farting moss ball!" xD


----------



## fishcurl

Oh boy, this thread is still around!

I have a question for other marimo owners - do any of your fish uh...use their moss balls as...uh...latrines? I keep finding poop around and on the two marimos in Flambe's tank. I think he might be going there on purpose XD

xjenuhfur - welcome to the wonderful world of mossy flatulence XD


----------



## Draug Isilme

xD lol, no my fish doesn't, but my mystery snail likes to glide over them from time to time and make waste..... Sometimes, he'll push them around, too, and it looks like he's weight training!


----------



## xjenuhfur

fishcurl said:


> xjenuhfur - welcome to the wonderful world of mossy flatulence XD


It was so hilarious this morning (it was probably part delirium from being up so early) but I died laughing because my roomie thought it was me!


----------



## firegurl979

Mine is named George.  Shrimpy loves it


----------



## xjenuhfur

Moss ball army. >8D


----------



## LolaQuigs

Brown algae is taking over my 10g tank! I've been thinking about getting a marimo ball anyway, but I was just wondering if it would help with this unsightly algae.


----------



## Draug Isilme

What's your lighting situation? The brown algae is also known as diatoms. It comes and goes, especially a few months in with a newly established tank. Marimo balls do take in the nutrients the algae feeds off of, but if you're really wanting something to prevent the algae from spreading, it's better to get plants that are heavy nutrients eaters (which are the ones that grow really fast, like wisteria). So having just one marimo ball, especially if your tank is a pretty good size, won't quite do the trick. But yeah, one other driving force of algae is lighting! You control that, you're able to control the algae.


----------



## BlueStar

I bought 2 MBalls at Petsmart several months ago. Both are dark green about a inch in diameter.

Tribbles has always floated after being cleaned and currently is pearling while floating. It is like a sponge when being cleaned with a soft center.

Trib I don't recall as ever having floated or if it did only on rare occassions. It's center is not like a sponge and feels like something hard is in it's core like a rock not a golf ball. 
Yet this one has a major lump on it I'm guessing is a baby, thus I need to know how your suppose to work larger babies out of them. 
Sometimes smaller knots I have worked out or just parts of the algae hanging off I've taken off.

There are about 4-5 little pieces that I clean like the others and try to roll into balls but some are not holding a ball shape much since they are so small. Would it be a good ideal to try to join these together to roll into 1 or 2 balls or keep working with them individually?

I've read some at the beginning of the post have completely dissected their MBalls which I don't want to do, but I've read the babies do take nurishment away from the mother so I need to know what to expect and how to do remove it with the least amount of harm to mommy. Will the algae eventually grow back over the whole where the baby is removed from? 

In nature I'm sure they don't have people to remove them, yet maybe the sand and currents help remove them before they get this big.


----------



## LolaQuigs

Draug Isilme said:


> What's your lighting situation? The brown algae is also known as diatoms. It comes and goes, especially a few months in with a newly established tank. Marimo balls do take in the nutrients the algae feeds off of, but if you're really wanting something to prevent the algae from spreading, it's better to get plants that are heavy nutrients eaters (which are the ones that grow really fast, like wisteria). So having just one marimo ball, especially if your tank is a pretty good size, won't quite do the trick. But yeah, one other driving force of algae is lighting! You control that, you're able to control the algae.


I've had the tank up for about a year, and the brown algae has been there almost as long. I admit it has gotten worse lately because I'm sick of always having to scrape the crap off of the decorations, so I've sort of let it go. I hadn't even thought of getting plants to control algae; I was just planning on getting marimo balls and as an afterthought started wondering if they would have any effect on the algae. The main reason I got (went out and bought four--one for each of my five gallon tanks and two for my ten gallon--last night) marimo balls is because I always manage to kill every aquarium plant I try to keep, and I've heard these are basically indestructible, so I decided to give them a shot.

Honestly I have no idea where this brown algae is coming from. The tank does not get any sunlight, and I never turn the tank light on.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Ah, okay. Sounds like it's more of a matter of being deligent in maintenance. I've had my fair share of slacking off, though xD Not before I got plants, but afterwords, 'cause I noticed the water quality was still great after 2 weeks.. but some algae has been trying to take over, so -.- yeah, I know how you feel with that. From what I can tell, the best way to get rid of it, though, is maintenance and repitition! It really makes a difference if you keep at it, but if you end up giving any room for the algae to grow, you'll start to lose the battle... Otherwise, controlling the light source can definitely make the difference. The other thing I can thing of as to why it's growing is the nutrients it is feeding off of. This can be caused from your fish (like its waste), your fishes food, or anything else that can possibly be providing some sort of nourishment for the algae.... More frequent water changes can help with that, I believe.
If you're going to rely on marimo's and not other plants, then you might want to see about getting enough to where they'll be able to make an impact on the tank. I've heard others say that 2 or 3 moss balls will do well in a 5g and help a bit with algae, but I've never had any experience myself..... In my opinion, it's better to have faster growing nutrience guzzling plants for this type of situation, but that's just me (especially when around where I live marimo balls are $7.99 a pop!) I suppose you could start with the one and then work your way up; see how well the moss ball is doing and if it thrives and then see if it's a good idea to buy more. That way you won't waste your money. The most important things for plants are lighting and nutrients. If you don't have the right conditions for either, you will definitely be set up for failure. How were your conditions previously and what kind of plants were you trying to grow in your tank? Me or another fellow member with experience might be able to help and pin point why plants didn't work in the past.


----------



## LolaQuigs

Actually, I was hoping to get a little bit of confidence from the moss balls, and then move on to other plants, so this conversation is really helpful! What do you recommend as far as fast-growing, low maintenance plants go?

I tried plants in a tank a few years ago when I first started fishkeeping; I'm pretty sure it was a java fern. It died almost immediately. I tried again last year when I set up the ten gallon. Again, I'm pretty sure it was a java fern. This one was in the tank for a fishless cycle, which is very lucky because the plant died and I didn't even realize it! I think that's my biggest fear with plants...that they will die, polluting the water and hurting my fish, without me even knowing they're dead. I was wondering why my cycle was all messed up, then I realized the plant was dead. I don't know why they could have died--java ferns are supposed to be pretty easy-to-keep plants.


----------



## Draug Isilme

First and formost, I'd like to recommend talking to PewPewPew and/or Oldfishlady for advice. While I've dabbled with plants and've had success with them, these two have had the most experience (that I know of) with various plants and are very knowledgeable with them ^.^ A marimo seems like a great idea to make a new start! I know wisteria grows pretty fast, anacharis, duck weed... those are three I can think of at the top of my head that are fast growing and low maintenance.
What was your light source? The two things I can think of that might've been the root cause (as I've said before) are either the light source or the amount of nutrients. Typically low light plants thrive better in 6500k. You can get away with 5500k or up to a 7000k, but the 6500k is just more ideal. It's also best to keep a schedule for your plants; did you have a specific time for the light for your plant to be on and off? Minimum is 8hrs, 12h being the max... I'm not sure about the first time your java fern died... seems like a light issue, but I need more details.... but the second time it sounds like it was a lack of food. With plants, you don't want to go fishless, or if you do you should provide it a constant source of food; ammonia. Were you at least providing a source of ammonia for your plant to feed off of (like putting a dab of fish food every once in a while so it can rot, turn into ammonia, and then be food for your plant)? It's why when you read about cycling with plants, it's known as a 'silent cycle'. The plants will take the ammonia, convert it to food, and then expell whatever it doesn't absorb and eventually it ends up being recycled by the plant.... If it's not feeding from substrate, it's only source will be from water- and again, without a fish or anything in the tank that can produce that food, you'll end up with a starved, dead plant.


----------



## BlueStar

Well in case anyone cares later about my question no one answered:
I did remove the dime size baby by pulling and pinching on it as much as possible before I gave up and used scissors to seperate them after most of it was worked away from Mom. It's been about a week and both seem to be doing okay.

The Mom has more knots or lumps on her that may be more babies, but I'm not willing to do operations on her one after another without knowing what I am doing. The center is not hard like a rock, it's just has a more solid feeling to it than the other one does thus not quite like a sponge. I don't know if that is due to all the babies it's making or what. May be behind why it never floats after I clean it like the other one does or the weight of the babies holding it down.

Good luck in your endeavors and hopefully someone will answer your questions.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Sorry, I didn't reply to your response 'cause I wasn't sure what to say to it/didn't really have a solid answer for you >.>...
If it makes you feel better, I have a squishy marimo and a much harder one. It didn't quite start out hard, but it was my first moss ball and I found that I squished it a bit too hard- it used to float, but since it's more 'solid' than what it used to be it doesn't float either... I've never had any problems other than it develop a spot on it... which I cut out and it seems like the spot was never on it in the first place.. so yeah. Good luck on the baby making!


----------



## BlueStar

It did make me feel better because like you I think my harder one use to float and I may have squished it too hard trying to get the lump it had to go back to making it a round ball again before I read enough to find out it was a baby. Yet it never was as soft as the other one if I recall right. And since then it has had other lumps and hairs coming out I took off and rolled to take years to become balls (about 1/8" round). Think this one is a huge baby making machine .
Didn't read all the posts on this link since it was so long, but at least if someone searches now they may find the answers about lumps, etc. in a care section.

Doing a search on the board provided me with an outside link that answered my concerns. For your sake and the sake of others I'm putting the notes I took below. I read where others had divided them or cut them up, but I was concerned over doing any cutting myself until I came on this information. I did make the mistake of cutting the baby off right before I covered them for the night I think, it should have been done when they would have light afterwards for the most part. Now I will work and cut the lumps out once a week or more so maybe this ball can have a rest and loose some weight. My concern with it if I don't take them out is it may break apart even without being that big. They are now in a 2 gallon round Heritage jar I got at Wally World with a filter running to keep them moving since I don't have time to hand roll them daily.
I'm not going to take one completely apart, but information from that has me less worried about working out the lumps.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lifespan 100 years known on one moss ball.

Moss ball divide
Balls grow lumps which are smaller balls forming within larger one.
---will slowly work own way out of larger ball leaving big whole 
---whole no problem since natural process & healthy
As get larger naturally break apart in wild as do ones kept at home.
Marimo balls in natural habitat will just naturally break apart as they get larger,
so you don't need to get involved in the propagation process if you don't want to. 
Inside ball is green & packed with dormat chloroplasts which become active in few hours if ball breaks apart. 

Easiest way propagate Marimo balls
Literally just take them apart exposing all of individual algae strings.
The strings in the center of the ball are inert until they are exposed to light.
These strings have uncanny ability to rejuvenate within 4>6 hours of coming in contact with any source of light.
Most difficult part of propagation is rolling individual strings back into a ball. 
Process of gently rolling the strings in the palm of hand takes patience and lot of time
Better solution is place new ball into round container such as a bucket,
and add gentle circular water movement. 
If all else fails attach strings to piece driftwood or to stones and watch it form natural carpet!

Guess I might use this as a last resort, my brown spots heal on their on just moving them off that side so far.
In wild epilithic filament form of marimo grow thickest where dense salty water from natural springs flow into lake.
If green color turns brownish it may recover on own or can use minimal amount of salt for remedy


----------



## wystearya

lessandler said:


> I had mine in a tank heated to 78 and they did fine and in my dream tank below, they are under some major lighting. I love this tank and the bonsai tufts on the drift wood are marimo balls. I have seen people take them appart and use them as carpet too. Nice to have carpet that you don't have to trim!!


This is the neatest looking tank I have seen! <3


----------



## wystearya

Since I got one of these moss balls today, I will ask my questions here:

Is it OK to quarantine them in -untreated- tap water? 

How long should they be in quarantine?

Low light is best, right? >> If so I will put it in the darker part of my tank.

Any general tips? I know to turn them once in a while. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Draug Isilme

In my opinion, I'd say quarantining them in regular tap water is a great idea! They're very hardy so the chlorine shouldn't kill the mossball, but it should kill any bacteria or other critters that might be crawling around on/in your marimo.Usually the recommended length to quarantine is a week; some people like to do two weeks as an added procaution but with the two, usually it's first week tap water, second week dechlorinated.... So really, it all comes down to personal preference when it's all said and done with.
They are lowlight plants ^.^ I wouldn't think you'd have to worry about where you place your marimo, though, if you have the right light fixture- may I ask what all plants you have and what kind of light bulb? I use a 6500k bulb and all of my plants are lowlight so for me there's no need to worry about having to leave any plants shaded.
Just make sure you rinse out your marimo every once in a while to clear it of debree and afterward squeeze out any excess water; not too hard or your marimo will turn into a hard ball and won't float anymore (if that's something you like to see then it's something to worry about... one of my marimo is hard, so I'm sad everytime I see it hit the bottom ;__ Other than that, just shape them as well if you'd like for it to stay spherical! Hope that helps ^.^


----------



## Cattitude

*Ok thanks guys...*

Thanks to you guys I've got another "pet" to look after! I bought a moss ball at my local petsmart today while picking up a bunch of betta stuff. It's all your fault for creating this fascinating thread!

He's got a sort of crack in him. I'm going to call him Butthead. This may mean I'll have to get a second one and call it Beavis. 

OK questions. I have read a good chunk of this thread but my attention span only goes so far. 

First of all, when choosing Butthead I noticed many of the moss balls actually had dark black-green algae growing on them. Is this a bad thing? To be on the safe side I made sure Butthead had no algae when I chose him. I want to get more of them and it would help to know what to look for.

Secondly, what conditions are best? I understand moss balls prefer cool room temp water and low-ish light. Is artificial tank light (incandescent) good or is natural light best? 

What do they "eat"? Ammonia in the water? If so, he's going to get fat! I've got him in a tank I'm doing a fishless cycle in, and the ammonia tested high today before I did a water change.


----------



## Cattitude

*Kiss my hairy green...*

Here's Butthead!


----------



## wystearya

Draug Isilme said:


> They are lowlight plants ^.^ I wouldn't think you'd have to worry about where you place your marimo, though, if you have the right light fixture- may I ask what all plants you have and what kind of light bulb? I use a 6500k bulb and all of my plants are lowlight so for me there's no need to worry about having to leave any plants shaded.


Thank you very much for all the advice!

The bulb my new tank came with is a fluorescent tube. All it says is, "T8 15W Red" So, I know it is 15 Watts, but not much else. To me, it seems kind of dim, at least compared to the light that was in my 5 gallon aquarium.

I am hoping I can find a better bulb to fit the new hood. It will only take a long tube, the bulb part of the tube measures 17 inches, just seems an odd size. :/ Though, with the little metal ends, maybe it is considered the 18 inch bulb..? I hope so!

------

Anyway, more questions!

While in quarantine, how often (if at all) do I need to change the water?

What kind of fertilizer (if any) is needed?

Is it good for them to float? Someone mentioned floating is the only reason I ask. Mine has been at the bottom of the quarantine tank.

What is 'pearling'? How long should it be before I see this happening? If mine doesn't pearl, is it unhealthy?

Thanks for all the help and patience with my numerous questions!
~Wystearya


----------



## Hopeseeker

I just got 2 moss balls!!!! One for each side of my divided 10 gallon!!! Hopefully, Paarthurnax will be entertained enough to not bite his cute little fins.....also, have betta logs for both boys on the way!!!!  And I'm going to remove the stupid mondo grass that Petsmart likes to tell everyone that it's fully aquatic, but it's not!!!!


----------



## Draug Isilme

wystearya said:


> Thank you very much for all the advice!
> 
> The bulb my new tank came with is a fluorescent tube. All it says is, "T8 15W Red" So, I know it is 15 Watts, but not much else. To me, it seems kind of dim, at least compared to the light that was in my 5 gallon aquarium.
> 
> I am hoping I can find a better bulb to fit the new hood. It will only take a long tube, the bulb part of the tube measures 17 inches, just seems an odd size. :/ Though, with the little metal ends, maybe it is considered the 18 inch bulb..? I hope so!
> 
> ------
> 
> Anyway, more questions!
> 
> While in quarantine, how often (if at all) do I need to change the water?
> 
> What kind of fertilizer (if any) is needed?
> 
> Is it good for them to float? Someone mentioned floating is the only reason I ask. Mine has been at the bottom of the quarantine tank.
> 
> What is 'pearling'? How long should it be before I see this happening? If mine doesn't pearl, is it unhealthy?
> 
> Thanks for all the help and patience with my numerous questions!
> ~Wystearya


No prob ^.^ Well, from what I can tell since it seems dimmer and says "red" that means it isn't the right color spectrum/kelvins for plants in your tank. You want a bulb that has a color spectrum of blue, the best for these kind being, like I said, 6500k. You should definitely go out and buy a new bulb when you get the chance. Red spectrums are more for people as we see them better, but for plants.. they may as well be sitting in the dark. Like most house lights are, from what I can remember, are about 2500k, which is an equivilant to a candle light. Whereas with say a 6500k, it's the equivilant to indirect sunlight, but sunlight nontheless.
That aside, just make sure you don't leave the light on too long so you won't encourage algae, and you'll be golden ^.^


----------



## Cattitude

I got three more moss balls today. It was fun watching how my three bettas reacted to them. Armand in particular was fascinated by his. (He's my avatar.) It was fun watching him nibble, circle, and inspect his ball before hanging around it as if he was guarding it. 

The girl at the pet store said she couldn't remember anyone buying one, and here I was buying three! :shock: She asked me all sorts of things about them. I was tempted to write them a care sheet... instead I told her to google them.


----------



## Laki

I think I need more moss balls. I don't trust the snail infested tanks at the LPS but I want to buy more online! I only have one nano left (in the arms of my Greek statue in Bowser's tank) and my regular sized one which fell apart and I tied on to the driftwood in Ludey's tank. 
I have never used fertilizer or special lights on either set of moss balls and they are as green as a forest! I must be doing something right! My big one (called "poof" when it was a ball) smells like fart though.


----------



## Cattitude

Laki said:


> My big one (called "poof" when it was a ball) smells like fart though.


To prevent the smell, you need to rinse them out at every water change. I gently squeeze them into the dirty tank water, then while still squeezing them I drop them into the clean tank. 

I've heard some people just rinse them under the tap but I'm not sure if this is the right way to clean them.


----------



## Laki

Oh, I always clean it!! lol She just farts a lot. Maybe the tap water is making her build her defense, she gets a good bath in chlorinated tap water once a week. I don't remember my baby nano's ever smelling like that! And I cannot remember the last time I gave my nano a rinse in the tap!! I'll try it out and see.


----------



## MsGita

When rinsing out my moss ball I found hard little white specks. Doing a google search I found other people saying they found these in their moss balls but no one knew what they were. Any ideas?


----------



## Cattitude

MsGita said:


> When rinsing out my moss ball I found hard little white specks. Doing a google search I found other people saying they found these in their moss balls but no one knew what they were. Any ideas?


Dandruff?? :lol:

Seriously, I wonder if they "pick up" or grow around specks of gravel if they are not turned over frequently enough. Or, they could be lime or mineral deposits. I have four moss balls but only two have the hard specks. They don't seem to do any harm from what I can tell.


----------



## wystearya

MsGita said:


> When rinsing out my moss ball I found hard little white specks. Doing a google search I found other people saying they found these in their moss balls but no one knew what they were. Any ideas?



I have these in mine. I just assumed it was sand particles from the pet store or from wherever they got the moss balls.


----------



## MsGita

Cattitude said:


> Dandruff?? :lol:
> 
> Seriously, I wonder if they "pick up" or grow around specks of gravel if they are not turned over frequently enough. Or, they could be lime or mineral deposits. I have four moss balls but only two have the hard specks. They don't seem to do any harm from what I can tell.





wystearya said:


> I have these in mine. I just assumed it was sand particles from the pet store or from wherever they got the moss balls.


Ok, I'm not going to worry about this then. It seems many people have these on their moss balls. Thanks guys!


----------



## ANHEL123

I just saw post from someone who had betta stuck in it:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=100795


----------



## Draug Isilme

^ That is sad... poor Sheldon..... Although, it couldn't be the same kind of moss that marimo are made out of. They're pretty firm and have a different consistency/texture so unless the fish is able to ram itself into the ball of moss (and I pretty much mean to the point where the fish is TRYING to commit suicide) then the possibility of a fish getting stuck in marimo moss are little to none... there are different kinds of algae that grow in tanks, and plus I don't recall the person actually saying they bought a marimo, just that they kept some moss in there because they thought it was pretty... No, more than likely it was green algae, they get hairy and when it gets thick, it has a pretty goopy consistency and I can definitely see fish getting stuck and dying in it... and I'm pretty sure other marimo ball owners will agree with me on that!


----------



## Cattitude

I have several moss balls, one is sort of coming apart and I still wouldn't worry about my fish getting caught in it. I've seen pics showing that marimo moss can be flattened out like a carpet, but it's still firm and practically impossible to get caught in. It's like astro turf.


----------



## Laki

Guys are probably thinking of java moss. It would take a real dumb fish to die in it! Poor Sheldon though


----------



## TheCheese909

Are the white parts of the Moss Balls you are talking about like white patches? I have 3 of these guys now and my oldest has this white patch that just doesn't seem to want to go away. It comes and goes and whenever I rinse it off the edges of it almost always turn white for awhile before it gets it's colour back- almost like it gets stressed out lol.


EDIT://

Also, i forgot to share this- a little video of one of my boys Harvey playing with his moss ball he just got  Oh, and a picture of course


----------



## Draug Isilme

I know my first ball I got ended up developing a spot, it was almost like he was bleached o.o..... But yeah, after it not going away after a while, all I did was cut out the small chunk of white. It hasn't come back since and it's almost as if the spot was never there ^.^


----------



## TheCheese909

Okay cool, I might do that. I had to to surgery on one of them right after I bought it. It was fairly large and I wanted it- even though it was torn up and laying open like a bloomed flower. I sewed it up with some fishing wire and injected it with some plant noms. He hasn't died on me or fallen apart and it's been about 2 - 3 months now. My fish Harvey (Dr. Harvey as I was calling him at the time) has been taking care of his patient quite well and seems to believe Mr. Moss will make a full recovery. lol


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

I got one today  His name is Fuzzy, because that's creative. He's in Nightmare's 10 gallon.~


----------



## Wolfie305

With my large Marimo, I had him in the tank with my goldfish, who all died of an unknown disease :< I want to add him to Paarth's new home in the 10 gallon, but I'm worried bout the Marimo containing parasites from whatever the goldfish had. 

I currently have him QTed in a little bowl of cold water. I rinsed him out really good and squeezed him and I've been doing it daily. 

When would be a good time to put him in with Paarth?


----------



## Neil D

I really think the best thing to do is not put him in there...why take a risk?


----------



## TheCheese909

Wolfie305 said:


> With my large Marimo, I had him in the tank with my goldfish, who all died of an unknown disease :< I want to add him to Paarth's new home in the 10 gallon, but I'm worried bout the Marimo containing parasites from whatever the goldfish had.
> 
> I currently have him QTed in a little bowl of cold water. I rinsed him out really good and squeezed him and I've been doing it daily.
> 
> When would be a good time to put him in with Paarth?


It's usually 1 week with regular tap water, no conditioner when you get them from the store- to make sure they don't have anything on them from any sick fish from there. I would give it 2 weeks just to be safe.


----------



## Draug Isilme

^ I agree with TheCheese, make sure you're using tap water, it has chlorine and the chlorine helps to kill off bacteria/parasites that might be clinging onto it. As an extra precaution, it's nice to do it two weeks, usually the first week with tap water and the second with dechlorinated. That way if the chlorine doesn't kill it, the length of time should help take care of the rest and starve off bacteria/parasites.
If you think about it, there's no certainty where the marimo come from exactly when we buy them. They could be in tanks that've had fish die and/or had diseases and other misc. things in the water; thus why it's always encouraged to quarantine before introducing a marimo in your tank. I honestly don't recall any fish deaths resulting from a moss ball being put in a tank (after it's been properly quarantined and made sure that it's free of disease and such and doesn't possibly have anything dead in it; like a snail) so as far as I'm concerned, there shouldn't be too much to worry about so long as you stick to the typical quarantining guide, as well as making sure the moss ball doesn't have any foul smells when you squeeze it every now and then... but that's just my two cents! ^.^


----------



## Unity

Just bought my first one. No name yet. It is about an inch and a half in diameter. 

I rinsed and squeezed it. Have it in quarantine in chlorinated water for the week and will give it the extra week in filtered water to inspect and ensure it is safe to add to my 5 gallon tank w/my Betta. 

Any additional acclimation tips pop up that I might have missed reading through most of this thread (but not every page)?


----------



## Laki

After a week or so in chlorinated tap water (non-treated) you can just rinse it off and drop it in.


----------



## Pilot00

I am considering ordering some nano from e-bay. Does anybody know how long they survive outside water? I certainly dont want them dead.


----------



## Unity

They need to stay wet - not soaking but they will die if they dry out. They have sponge-like properties and do retain water very well but if you are having them shipped I would make sure they are shipped in water.


----------



## Pilot00

Unity said:


> They need to stay wet - not soaking but they will die if they dry out. They have sponge-like properties and do retain water very well but if you are having them shipped I would make sure they are shipped in water.


Thanks Unity, i wanted to ask because the guy who sells them ships them in moist bags. How can you keep a bag moist for a week i dunno though.


----------



## Unity

My pleasure. 

Hopefully by moist he means that the nanos are covered completely in water. I would certainly ask before ordering. 

Here is a very knowledgeable and reputable supplier if the person you are working with doesn't work out. 

http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Moss_c15.htm


----------



## Laki

Mine came fro Malaysia in a little baggie. They were squeezed out but the inside of the sealed of the bag was damp. They were flat and the size of dimes (they were nanos) I need moar.


----------



## toad

Laki said:


> Mine came fro Malaysia in a little baggie. They were squeezed out but the inside of the sealed of the bag was damp. They were flat and the size of dimes (they were nanos) I need moar.


May I ask where you bought them?


----------



## Destinystar

I got mine from ebay and put them in tap water for a week and half and squeezed them each day and then rolled them around in my palm to keep their nice round shape. Mine were not that big one around the size of gumball and two a little smaller but they are doing fine in my tank such a nice shade of deep green. I roll them around when I do water changes cause if you dont they might get some brown on the bottom from staying in one place to long. I really love mine and they look bigger now but they are very slow growers and can live over a hundred years.
Paid two dollars each for mine from a seller on ebay who lives in CA and his name is Japan so not sure where he gets them from.


----------



## toad

Awesome. I bought mine (who I call Clyde) from Petco on a whim one day; very overpriced, he was. He's cute, and he's a little bigger than a golf ball. I just ordered another one from Live Aquaria, but I haven't got him yet, so I don't know how big he'll be. He was a better price, until you factor in shipping...


----------



## Laki

I bought mine from "aquaticmagic" on ebay. I got 5 nano moss balls and free shipping for like 5$. That's also where I get my IAL.


----------



## registereduser

Laki said:


> I bought mine from "aquaticmagic" on ebay. I got 5 nano moss balls and free shipping for like 5$. That's also where I get my IAL.


_runs to check that out_

:shock::shock::shock::shock:I just bought 2 ping pong sized balls for $11 each at a LFS!!!


----------



## BettaQi

Perseusmom said:


> I got mine from ebay and put them in tap water for a week and half and squeezed them each day and then rolled them around in my palm to keep their nice round shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Paid two dollars each for mine from a seller on ebay who lives in CA and his name is Japan so not sure where he gets them from.


Is keeping them in tap water good for quarantine?

I have been eying them for 2 weeks and a new shipment came in -- I got the 2 biggest one of which is making a baby.

Or maybe someone pinched it?

Anyways I squeezed them both in tap water, left them in tap water for a hour or 2 then squeezed them in dechorinate water and now they're quarantined in dechlorinated water.

I wanted to anem them Tribble names but someone I think already named theirs Tribble.


I'll call one Tribulation? And the other Tributary?

And the little one that's coming of od Tributary will be ConTribution!


----------



## toad

Laki said:


> I bought mine from "aquaticmagic" on ebay. I got 5 nano moss balls and free shipping for like 5$. That's also where I get my IAL.


Holy crow. I looked up this seller and I soooo wish I had known about them before I bought from petco! Such better deals :roll:


----------



## Pilot00

A question: Since the marimmo ball is algae wont algae eating snails eat them up? Or algae eating fish for example? I dont want to have some only to be reduced to a snack.


----------



## Laki

No. It's a different type of algae. I haven't heard of anything really eating it. Shrimp love to pick at them and groom them for food particles but that's about it. (I think!) It's a dry algae, not like the stuff that grows on the wall of a tank.


----------



## registereduser

Pilot00 said:


> A question: Since the marimmo ball is algae wont algae eating snails eat them up? Or algae eating fish for example? I dont want to have some only to be reduced to a snack.


It's like a spongy ball of moss, it's not like regular algae at all. They are alive, they grow (super slowly) and they are cute and betta like to lay on them sometimes. Very pretty green color. I think all betta tanks should have at least one!


----------



## JeannaAnne

I'm thinking of getting a big lumpy one for my betta to sit on. I have two nanos but they smell funny and they've been in an unopened jar of water for a really long time so I don't want to risk putting them in the tank. 

How long do you have to quarantine the big ones for? Will tap water do?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

It's recommended to QT since you don't know where they came from. QT at least a week, in tap water. After that give it a wash in tank water and put it in the tank.


----------



## Unity

LebronTheBetta said:


> It's recommended to QT since you don't know where they came from. QT at least a week, in tap water. After that give it a wash in tank water and put it in the tank.


 Just to add to what Lebron said - don't worry in the slightest if the QT water gets cold. Marimo are among the hardiest aquatic plants/moss. 

I love them FYI - have six at last count!


----------



## Draug Isilme

lol and to add on to what Unity said about not worrying about it being in cold water- Marimo's definitely are hardy. You can tell 'cause their original environment is actually cold water so they thrive in it and betta water is.. well pretty warm to say the least xD


----------



## Destinystar

Yeah they are very neat I love mine and such a pretty shade of deep green. Always remember to QT any plants for a few days and check for snails. Soak in tap water for a couple or so hours and then soak in conditioned water for a week before adding to your tank and check each day and change the water if it gets dirty.


----------



## TheCheese909

If anyone is in Southern California area I have about 5 baby ones (little bigger then a quarter) that i'm trying to sell for like a $1 each.


----------



## LynnO

*Migration?*

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but....Has anyone ever had their Moss Ball move? I came home from work today and it had moved from the center of the tank to the side - like about 6 inches?? Moss Ball Migration?


----------



## TheCheese909

Yep, they move around alot, sometimes they go up for "air" and float around the top then move back down and such.


----------



## LynnO

TheCheese909 said:


> Yep, they move around alot, sometimes they go up for "air" and float around the top then move back down and such.


Seriously?? I just had a vision of it crawling out of my tank - yikes! LOL! But thank you for confirming!


----------



## Laki

lol they can move around in the current and some even move around for food (like a sunflower faces the sun)
I hate the fart smell on the big ones!! lol


----------



## TheCheese909

Yeah, the fart smell just means they need to be cleaned/squeezed more often. Mine all stunk alot too but when I started cleaning them more often the smell went away.


----------



## Unity

It is interesting that (at least in my experience) the only ones that have that smell are tennis ball sized or above. 

Have never had it come from squeezing/cleaning a golf or smaller zized.


----------



## goldfishyman

Where did you guys buy your marimo balls? I bought one from petsmart and some from ebay which I returned. The marimo ball from petco/petsmart are fake. They are like string algae that got rolled into balls. They are very soft. The fibers do not stick out on these, but are more just interwoven. 

Yesterday I went to a non-chain petstore and bought 2 marimo balls. The feel of them is like short stiff hairs and the balls were very hard in shape and form. The hairs stick straight out like a brush. From pictures of marimo balls from Japan these are true marimo balls. 

I don't think you would want to squeeze these or even tear pieces of these off as they form a true ball. The one from Petco you can tear pieces of it off and then just roll them into balls to give them their shape. 

I just thought I throw this out there, there are a lot of people selling you fake Marimo balls for what I feel is a lot of money for an aquatic plant. 

The ones at petco/petsmart are like $10 to $14 bucks, but fake. The ones I bought were 9.99 @ 50% off So I got 2 of them and these are the real deal. I'm thinking of getting more before the sale ends today.


----------



## Unity

goldfishyman said:


> Where did you guys buy your marimo balls? I bought one from petsmart and some from ebay which I returned. The marimo ball from petco/petsmart are fake. They are like string algae that got rolled into balls. They are very soft. The fibers do not stick out on these, but are more just interwoven.
> 
> Yesterday I went to a non-chain petstore and bought 2 marimo balls. The feel of them is like short stiff hairs and the balls were very hard in shape and form. The hairs stick straight out like a brush. From pictures of marimo balls from Japan these are true marimo balls.
> 
> I don't think you would want to squeeze these or even tear pieces of these off as they form a true ball. The one from Petco you can tear pieces of it off and then just roll them into balls to give them their shape.
> 
> I just thought I throw this out there, there are a lot of people selling you fake Marimo balls for what I feel is a lot of money for an aquatic plant.
> 
> The ones at petco/petsmart are like $10 to $14 bucks, but fake. The ones I bought were 9.99 @ 50% off So I got 2 of them and these are the real deal. I'm thinking of getting more before the sale ends today.



http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Moss_c15.htm

Is my go-to spot for Marimo. Superior quality. I have a golf ball sized PetSmart one as well. No issues from it - I QT'd it an extra week but that is about it. 

Also I believe part of the process of quickly propagating Marimo Balls involves tying them up with string. There is a video or link showing this method somewhere on this thread that explains it.


----------



## TheCheese909

There are different kinds of 'moss balls'. PetSmart and PetCo both sell different kinds as they order them from different vendors. PetCo almost always has higher quality Marimo then PetSmart, same comes with their Bettas, PetCo always seems to have much better looking ones then PetSmart- I think the main reason for that is because PetSmart breeds their own Bettas now instead of getting them from breeders.

I got my first Marimo from PetSmart and it was always sickly looking no matter how hard I tried to get it look good and get back to being normal. I ended up getting another from PetCo and it's amazing how different the are. The PetCo one is so much much better quality, it's so healthy and big while my PetSmart one was just yuck and little. Actually my PetSmart one I just had to throw away because it started to like.. rot. I took it out to clean it and it had almost dissolved, it was all squishy and gooy.  ah well.


----------



## Unity

TheCheese909 said:


> There are different kinds of 'moss balls'. PetSmart and PetCo both sell different kinds as they order them from different vendors. PetCo almost always has higher quality Marimo then PetSmart, same comes with their Bettas, PetCo always seems to have much better looking ones then PetSmart- I think the main reason for that is because PetSmart breeds their own Bettas now instead of getting them from breeders.
> 
> I got my first Marimo from PetSmart and it was always sickly looking no matter how hard I tried to get it look good and get back to being normal. I ended up getting another from PetCo and it's amazing how different the are. The PetCo one is so much much better quality, it's so healthy and big while my PetSmart one was just yuck and little. Actually my PetSmart one I just had to throw away because it started to like.. rot. I took it out to clean it and it had almost dissolved, it was all squishy and gooy.  ah well.


 Can't speak towards the marimo, moss, or any plant, however don't most if not all of the fish at PetCo, PetSmart and WalMart come from Segrest Farms?


----------



## registereduser

TheCheese909 said:


> There are different kinds of 'moss balls'. PetSmart and PetCo both sell different kinds as they order them from different vendors. PetCo almost always has higher quality Marimo then PetSmart, same comes with their Bettas, PetCo always seems to have much better looking ones then PetSmart- I think the main reason for that is because PetSmart breeds their own Bettas now instead of getting them from breeders.
> 
> I got my first Marimo from PetSmart and it was always sickly looking no matter how hard I tried to get it look good and get back to being normal. I ended up getting another from PetCo and it's amazing how different the are. The PetCo one is so much much better quality, it's so healthy and big while my PetSmart one was just yuck and little. Actually my PetSmart one I just had to throw away because it started to like.. rot. I took it out to clean it and it had almost dissolved, it was all squishy and gooy.  ah well.


hmmm, I think you just chose a bad ball :lol: I am looking at 2 moss balls right now, one from PC and one from PS, they are identical in every way. Except price, the PS one was a few dollars cheaper.


----------



## TheCheese909

PetSmart is cheaper by a few dollars. My first one from PS was doing well till I rinsed it out in tap water, it started turning white after and wouldn't go back to normal.

I don't know where WalMart and PetCo get their fish from but I know PetSmart (my local one anyway) breeds their own fish as of this year and stopped buying them. WalMart and PetCo look like they get their Bettas from totally different places. My PetCo always has high dollar looking Bettas both males and females, while WalMart seems to always have the lower end looking ones, especially the females.

I'm not talking bad about the WM Bettas, i've gotten 3 from there and they were all very pretty.


----------



## goldfishyman

Petsmart/petco marimo Fake in first pic. 


True Marimo ball bought from local petstore in second pic. 

Notice the way the 2nd ball has organized growth, shorter hairs that are stiff. 

Second one is in disarray and has longer soft hairs.


----------



## TheCheese909

goldfishyman, I've gotten the same type of Marimo as the 2nd pic from PetCo. There are different quality types of Marimo, A, B, C & D. A types come straight from Japan and i've never seen them from anywhere else- super expensive. Typically you get C & D types in pet stores including PetCo and PetSmart, but occasionally you will get the higher end types thrown in there as well. 

Just because they aren't quite the higher end as A types doesn't mean they are fake.


----------



## Unity

Any idea if the first ball is poorly tethered Marimo or a different type of moss? Can you see line (fishing line, etc.) that would help in determining that? 

Not a big fan of chain store Marimo but it would be nice to know that they are at least real! 




goldfishyman said:


> Petsmart/petco marimo Fake in first pic.
> 
> 
> True Marimo ball bought from local petstore in second pic.
> 
> Notice the way the 2nd ball has organized growth, shorter hairs that are stiff.
> 
> Second one is in disarray and has longer soft hairs.


----------



## Unity

TheCheese909 said:


> Just because they aren't quite the higher end as A types doesn't mean they are fake.


Amen.


----------



## goldfishyman

TheCheese909 said:


> goldfishyman, I've gotten the same type of Marimo as the 2nd pic from PetCo. There are different quality types of Marimo, A, B, C & D. A types come straight from Japan and i've never seen them from anywhere else- super expensive. Typically you get C & D types in pet stores including PetCo and PetSmart, but occasionally you will get the higher end types thrown in there as well.
> 
> Just because they aren't quite the higher end as A types doesn't mean they are fake.


Well just got back from Portland bought me some "cherry red" bettas Mouth brooding type that do not fight. and a male and female dwarf Gourami, so I wasn't able to respond to this thread. 

There is a big difference between the petsmart/petco moss ball and the Marimo ball I just bought. The one I bought has short hairs and feels like a stiff brush when I rub my hands over them. The Marimo ball seems to have formed a thick mass internally that forms the sphere and while you can smash it, there is a bit of resistance. The one from petco/petsmart looks like a lump of hair algae rolled into a ball. I cut my larger ball down and made smaller ones with the petco one. I rolled the smaller balls around in my hands to make them back into balls. While they will hold this shape for a while they will sort of undo themselves as they start to grow. 

The real Marimo ball I have retains its shape even if it grows and does not need me to help form it. 

You can believe what you want but you cannot export Marimo balls out of Japan because they are protected by the government. They also grow in lakes in Iceland but they also received protected status by Icelands government in 2006. In order to sell true marimo balls they must either be bought in the other 2 countries that do not have them on endangered species list or they are smuggled out of the countries that protect them and then raised so that they can make more balls for US sales. This would make them harder to come by. Companies like petco/petsmart sell fakes in order to feed the demand for them because of their high number of stores nation wide. 


Here is a pic of Marimo from Lake Akann in Japan. Notice that the hair like structure extends out straight from the ball and is short and bristle like.


















Here others discuss Marimo balls and mention there are fake ones. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-plants/marimo-moss-ball-ground-cover-55942/page2/ The fakes are not bad but I don't appreciate things being sold as genuine and then find out they are not. If you can't get real ones I guess the fake ones do the same thing as far as absorbing nutrients out of the water, but I'm more impressed with my genuine Marimo Balls.http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-plants/marimo-moss-ball-ground-cover-55942/page2/


----------



## TheCheese909

goldfishyman, I know what you mean about different types of Marimo. I've gotten real Marimo from PetCo and I've also gotten what you call "fake" Marimo from from PetCo and PetSmart. You can get either or from both stores.


----------



## ANHEL123

Be careful with fake one. I saw this link http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=100795


----------



## TheCheese909

That's not the same kind of moss, he didn't die in a "marimo" type of moss. 

That Betta died in something like a christmas/java moss.


----------



## Unity

Anyone ever see a Marimo turn grey?


----------



## TheCheese909

My original one did, it was like a white/grayish color. It never recovered really and was always "sick".. I think when the do that it means they are 'infected' with some 'bad' algae or something. I don't know how to make them get better- i tried a bunch of things and nothing worked. Mine ended up like.. decaying or something, it was gross. RIP lol


----------



## Unity

I have a softball sized one I am trying to save - washing every other day. 

I have a golf ball sized one that is totally grey. Do you think I should get rid of it? Did it have any negative impact on your fish?



TheCheese909 said:


> My original one did, it was like a white/grayish color. It never recovered really and was always "sick".. I think when the do that it means they are 'infected' with some 'bad' algae or something. I don't know how to make them get better- i tried a bunch of things and nothing worked. Mine ended up like.. decaying or something, it was gross. RIP lol


----------



## TheCheese909

No, my fish were fine. You may be able to save it but i'm not sure. I had thought about taking a razor or scissors to mine because it only seemed like it was at the surface and not all the way through it.
Maybe you could try trimming all the gray off if you'rs is just mainly at the surface?


----------



## Unity

Will work on it today and keep you all updated.


----------



## goldfishyman

Well if its a real Marimo ball. Your supposed to be able to make it grow better with some salt added to the water. Give it a shot but not too much.


----------



## PaintingPintos

Ahhh....
When I had my Ghost shrimp Ash (RIP little buddy) in a 1 gallon tank with some gravel, flower pots, and a Marimo moss ball, the thing thrived.
I have never had any problems with mine. I've had it since around March.
I don't do anything special to my water....
We have well water right under our backyard, we live in the middle of nowhere with no pesticides or anything. The water is very acidic and hard, and maybe a Marimo prefers that water?
I know I can't add salt to the water because it would kill my future shrimp, so scratch that idea. 

Anyway, good luck with all your Mosses


----------



## Unity

Two grays have cleared up completely - one is going into the mulch garden. I spoke with a couple of experts on this subject and most blame food resting on them for this. I just can't seem to buy that as an explanation in ALL of my well oiled tanks.


----------



## PaintingPintos

Unity said:


> Two grays have cleared up completely - one is going into the mulch garden. I spoke with a couple of experts on this subject and most blame food resting on them for this. I just can't seem to buy that as an explanation in ALL of my well oiled tanks.


Before my Ghost shrimp died, he was sitting on the Marimo ball and I had 10-15 food pellets resting on the moss for around 30 hours in hopes that he would find one and eat it (he was extremely weak).
I've never had problems with food resting on them.


----------



## BlueStar

Couple of my moss balls turned brown then gray so they where all kept in a half gallon jar (not in tanks). I tried adding a little salt after reading that also when they where kept outside of the tank, but it didn't seem to help any.
Read to bath them in club soda would help but it is toxic to fish so I only did this when they where kept out of the fish tank and only for about a minute if that long. Did it once a week for about 3 weeks. They where not put into the tank until about 3 weeks past the last use of club soda. Not sure if it helped any or not.

Last thing I've done is added a tannin to the water (light orange color from soaked wood) and a lot of flake fish food (well water so no other added water treatments) that rested on and under them.
About once or twice a day I stirred the water.
I varied giving them 48 hours of light/darkness to 12 hours of light/darkness (lamp light with low watt flourscent bulb nearby) in the cool bathroom (they prefer cooler temps). 
Sometimes weekly baths and water changes, other times not.
They all seem to be more dark green now with one still a little brown and all except the smallest where put back in tanks.

If I had to guess I would suspect the amount of light, pH and water temperature as being the main problem with them turning gray. Bottom of lakes have very low light and the water temp is coolest there. I've even read if it gets really hot to put them in the refrige to keep them cooler. Since betta tanks are kept warmer, it may be the reason they don't do well in them. People who took them out to give them more light in fact where giving them probably a cooler temperature than the tank had which helped them more than amount of light. 
My well water has a high pH, thus not long after I had them and they lost color I put them in some real dirty messy tannin (oak leaves)/food saturated water and they improved so pH does play a part I would guess. 

As far as food or messy water harming them, mine would all be dead if that was true since they spent about a month in that type water and about a month & 1/2 in the bathroom. I was treating the tanks for parasites so they where kept out of the tanks until the medication was well gone from the tanks.


----------

